# Meine Eindrücke von Rift ....



## langhans123 (7. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte hier mal kurz meine Eindrücke von Rift welches ich mir am Freitag gekauft habe mitteilen. Sowohl schöne als auch nicht so tolle Sachen.

Über sinnvolle Beiträge oder Tipps würde ich mich freuen.

Also nach 5 Jahren WOW hatte ich mal wieder Lust auf ein neues Spiel und habe mir daher mal Rift gekauft, und mit Absicht keine Beta Version gespielt oder mir Tips & Tricks oder Spielberichte durchgelesen. Ich wollte einfach mal wieder was neues spielen wo man wieder bei null anfangen muss.

Nach 2 Tagen zocken kann ich also nun meine ersten Eindrücke weitergeben: Krieger LVL 11 und Schurke Lvl 14

1.) Die Grafik gefällt mir, ist zwar eine Umstellen wenn man davor WOW gespielt hat. Zwar nicht das beste was es gibt aber das ist ja auch nicht (fast) möglich bei einem Online Spiel.
2.) Gameplay ist wie bei jedem MMO, mann kommt schnell rein und weiss was man drücken muss, hier kann man auch nicht wirklich was neues erfinden.
3.) Das System mit den 4 Grund-Klassen und den dann 3 jeweiligen Skillungen (von möglichen 8 ) ist finde ich auch gelungen, auch wenn manche Klassen auf meinen Level noch sehr gleich sind
4.) Mein Server war mit Spielen gut besucht und es gab keine "Lags" oder "DC"
5.) Das Questen finde ich persönlich langweilig bzw 08/15, an einen Ort kommen alle Quests annhemen und dann 5 Meter weitereiten/gehen und alles Killen und wieder zurück. Ich weiss es ist schwer hier was neues zu machen, aber diese Art von Questen ist nervig. Pluspunkt war aber das immer genug Gegner für alle Spieler da waren, sprich der Respawn war gut.
6.) Das Handwerk an sich finde ich mit seinen Berufen auch gelungen was man soweit auf dem Skill sagen kann. 
7.) PVP kann man au dem LVL ja erst ein BG gehen, und das fand ich auch nett gemacht, Rift hat zwar im PVP das RAD nicht neu erfunden aber es macht Spass zum Spielen. 
8.) "Mitspieler" sind grössten Teils nett. Zwar sind die Leute im BG wieder super AGGRO gewesen, und bei jedem BG haben manche wieder Ihre geistreichen Beiträge gegeben wie: "IHR KACKNOOBS, haut ab ihr macht das Spiel kaputt, gleich löschen, Ihr Opfer spielt wieder WOW.
Sowas ist schade, das Spiel ist erst seit ein paar tagen auf dem Markt und hier wid wieder so weitergemacht wie in WOW, bzw. von manchen Leuten.
9.) Die Rifts an sich sind ne tolle Sache macht Spass und es ist gut Action, und die Gruppen/Schlachtzug-Bildung geht ja flott. Aber manchmal sind sie mir fast zu viel, aber das wird wahrscheinlich  wegen dem ersten WE so gewesen sein.
10.) Anmeldung und Bezahlung. Das wurde schlcht gemacht. Wenn man kein PP oder Master-Card hat dann geht das nicht so einfach, sondern man muss sich ne Gamecard meines Wissens holen.
     Obwohl 30 Tage inkl. auf der Verpackung steht. Ein "ELV" finde ich hätte hier Pflicht sein müssen!!!

Fazit für mich von möglichen 10 Punkten hat Rift bei mir 8 bekommen und ich werde es weiterspielen, gibt ja noch genug zu entdecken bze machen ( erste INI udn entlich Reiten -.- )
Habe das ganze sehr allg. gehalten  und versucht objektiv zu sein.

Würde mich freuen wenn ihr eure Meinung sagt bzw wie es euch ging am ersten WE.

Grüsse


----------



## Cazor (7. März 2011)

Ja, ich seh das ähnlich. 
Das Questen macht mir überhaupt keinen Spaß, ich war in der Beta weiter als jetzt. Hätt ichs mal gelassen. 
Was ich mache ist Beruf skillen und riften. 
Das Riften macht mir auch richtig Spaß. Dann erfreue ich mich an der Suche nach Artefakten, Schätzen, exploring. Man könnte es auch Welt erkunden nennen.
Naja, heut werd ich die Freimark wohl gezwungenermassen mal verlassen müssen. Bin seit Donnerstag 21... und war im Früheinstieg.


----------



## Wellnice (7. März 2011)

Servus,

also zum Thema Grafik muss ich sagen, dass das sehr nahe am Maximum des Machbaren ist. Die Engine läuft sehr gut und wenn man sich Rift komplett auf Ultra Details anschaut, strotzt es nur so vor Detailreichtum.
Ich hab AION nie gespielt aber 1080p max Settings Gameplay Videos sehen meiner Meinung nach lang nicht so gut aus wie Rift.

Der Kritikpunkt, viele Spells im Low Bereich wären ähnlich/gleich im Vergleich zwischen verschiedenen Seelenbäumen ist beabsichtigt! Man kann sich aussuchen welche Spells aus welchem Seelenbaum man verwenden möchte und im weiteren, späteren Verlauf kann durch Talentpunkte gezielt Fähigkeit XYZ gestärkt werden...erst dann kristallisiert sich ein Unterschied heraus.

Die generelle Thematik mit "nicht neu erfunden / nix neues" usw...das ist bei einem Fantasy MMO auch kaum mehr möglich. Dass viele WoW als Referenz nehmen ist genaugenommen falsch, denn WoW selber hat mehr als genug bei Everquest, Ultima und Co. geklaut. Diese Spiele kennt nur die heutige Generation MMO'ler nicht mehr.

Natürlich ist ein klassisches Capture the Flag und derartige Szenarien nichts Neues, muss es aber meiner Meinung nach auch gar nicht sein. Ich finde PvP in Rift, die Art wie es umgesetzt wurde sehr gut gelungen.

Zum Thema 0815 Quests...hier hat Rift sich ebenfalls Gedanken gemacht, denn die Quests sind unterteilt. Es gibt extra "Saga" oder "Geschichte" Quests, die fernab von "schlage Mob XYZ 10 mal tot" sind, bei denen man Gegenstände herstellen / beschaffen, durch die Gegend reisen und NPCs befragen muss. Man erfährt auf diese Weise Hintergünde zum eigenen Volk/Rasse zur Klasse und zur Rift Welt usw. im Allgemeinen. Ja, auch das ist nichts Neues, aber dennoch gut umgesetzt.

Ich bin jetzt fast Level 43 und habe immer die Auswahl gehabt, welche Quests ich machen will oder welche ich überspringe. Bei der Anzahl der Quests kann man nahezu doppelt solange in einem Gebiet questen wie eigentlich für das nächste Gebiet notwendig (vom Level her)...man kann sogar entscheiden, in welchen Gebieten man leveln will...das steht einem alles komplett offen.

Levelmöglichkeit:

- Leveln und Equippen durch Rifts, zig verschiedene Rifts in verschiedenen Gebieten
- PvP, je höher das Level, Auswahl zwischen verschiedenen Schlachtfeldern, eigene PvP Seelenbäume
- Questen, schnelles Leveln durch reine Killquests, Story Leveln durch Saga/geschichtliche Quests
- Instanzen, schöne, abwechslungsreich designte Instanzen für Gruppenspiel

Daraus ergibt sich eine Vielfalt an unterschiedlichen Möglichkeiten den Charakter weiter zu bringen, gefällt einem ein Gebiet nicht, levelt man eben in einem anderen weiter, macht Instanzen, spielt ein paar Schlachtfelder und und und.

Zum Thema Mitspieler, Freundlichkeit und Umgangston...jeder spielt ein MMO aus anderen Ambitionen heraus. Der Eine füllt damit sein ganzes Leben und seinen Alltag damit aus (Urlaub, Schüler, Arbeitslos, Semesterferien usw...) der andere hat Familie und evt. Kinder und spielt gelegentlich..der klassische Casual Gamer.

Dann gibt es Spieler, für die ist es das erste MMO...der Spieler ist beeindruckt von der Art des MMO's an sich, läuft viel rum, schaut sich die Welt an usw..macht sich wenig Gedanken um den Levelspeed liest sich jeden Quest Text durch weil es ihn interessiert usw...Quasi das völlige Gegenteil zum Hardcore Spieler der Jeden Tag zweistellige Stundenanzahl damit verbringt zu leveln, Quests annimmt und sich vielleicht höchstens noch den Titel der Quest merkt, anschließend kurz checkt wo muss ich hin und was muss ich da tun..zack nächste Quest.

Treffen solche 2 Spieler nun im BG/Instanz aufeinander..ist es klar, dass es zu Meinungsverschiedenheiten kommt. Da wird der Casual angemacht wenn er sich zu langsam bewegt oder zu wenig Schaden macht usw...der Casual ist genervt weil er den Druck und Stress den der erfahrene MMO'ler macht nicht nachvollziehen kann usw....

Kurz um...geflame in Chats gabs immer und wird es immer geben...allein schon aufgrund des Altersunterschiedes. Wenn ich da an WoW zurück denke, da gab es Zeiten da war der Jüngste in der Gilde 14...geht zur Schule hat nix zum Scheißen und spielt den ganzen Tag WoW XD und im Gegenzug einen 35 jährigen Familienvater der im Raid zig mal weg muss weil seine Kinder grad..was weiss ich den Weihnachtsbaum angezündet haben oder so... =) Da treffen andere Welten aufeinander.


Mein Fazit

Auch wenn Rift das Rad nicht neu erfunden hat, so hat es das Rad "neu definiert"...und zwar sehr gut. Man hat sich gängige MMO's sehr genau angeschaut, deren Entwicklung und durch die Community kritisierte Punkte verfolgt, von Anfang an mit bedacht und richtig umgesetzt. 

- Vom Spielablauf her gibt es nichts was mich behindert oder einschränkt. Ich kann in kurzer Zeit meine Talente ändern und hab zig Möglichkeiten alternative Skillungen mit mir zu führen und bei Bedarf sofort zu wechseln.
- Ich kann PvP spielen egal wo ich mich befinde, serverübergreifend für instantjoins (ich hab noch nie länger gewartet als 30 Sekunden, auch in der Beta nicht)
- Ich kann innerhalb von Sekunden durch die Welt reisen und hab keine Wartezeiten
- Ich bin nicht an den lokalen Chat gebunden, ich kann gebietübergreifend mit anderen Spielern kommunizieren
- Ich kann lagfrei spielen und das selbst in den größten Ballungsgebieten (ebenfalls nie ein Problem gewesen auch in der Beta nicht), WoW schafft das heute noch nicht
- Es gibt bereits ab dem ersten Release Tag Endcontent der theoretisch sofort bespielbar ist
- Das Interface ist standardmäßig vollständig anpassbar

Das und noch vieles mehr sind u.a. Punkte die in anderen MMO's erst lange lange später eingeführt wurden und die den Spielspaß und Ablauf in Rift von Beginn an besser machen. Dass hier und da Dinge übernommen wurden sehe ich nicht negativ an, sondern befürworte dies. (Autos werden heute auch alle aerodynamisch gebaut, statt ständig neu mit völlig bizarren Designs anzufangen.)

Rift hat bereits sehr gut funktionierende Konzepte zusammen getragen, mit eigenen Konzepten/Ideen und Verbesserungen versehen. Es ist deutlich zu erkennen, dass sich Gedanken gemacht wurden wie und warum man was tut.

Wer es noch nicht gemerkt hat..ich find Rift toll =)))


----------



## Roy1971 (7. März 2011)

Wellnice schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> also zum Thema Grafik muss ich sagen, dass das sehr nahe am Maximum des Machbaren ist. Die Engine läuft sehr gut und wenn man sich Rift komplett auf Ultra Details anschaut, strotzt es nur so vor Detailreichtum.
> Ich hab AION nie gespielt aber 1080p max Settings Gameplay Videos sehen meiner Meinung nach lang nicht so gut aus wie Rift.
> ...



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Der Headstart war wirklich vorbildlich. Nur eines sollte fairerweise angemerkt werden: Durch den großen Ansturm am Wochenende gab es jetzt erstmals einige Probleme. Gerade im Bereich "Accounterstellung" und "Accountverwaltung" waren die Server lange Zeit nicht erreichbar. Ingame gab es gesten doch einige Probleme, insbesondere mit Lags, so dass ich des öfteren aus dem Spiel rausflog oder ich mich abmelden mußte. Dieses gab sich dann aber mit der Zeit, vermutlich weil einige durch die Lags erstmal offline gegangen sind....


----------



## Wellnice (7. März 2011)

Accounterstellung und Verwaltung war ich seit der Beta Anmeldung nicht mehr =) Und ja stimmt gestern Abend hat es teils ein weng gelagt.

Das einzige was ich am Headstart ebenfall kritisieren würde, waren die zu wenigen Server. Wer nicht in den ersten 5 Minuten auf einem Server war, fand sich an Platz ~5000+ in einer Warteschlange mit zig Stunden Wartezeit. Da hätten man direkt mehrere Server live schalten können.


----------



## NaturalDesaster (7. März 2011)

Wieso jammern alle wegen ELV ?

bei Paypal anmelden geht fix, kostet nichts, und auch die ziehen vom Konto ab, wenn man kein guthaben raufüberweisen will... ich finde PayPal eher Positiv


----------



## DoktorElmo (7. März 2011)

Wellnice schrieb:


> Accounterstellung und Verwaltung war ich seit der Beta Anmeldung nicht mehr =) Und ja stimmt gestern Abend hat es teils ein weng gelagt.
> 
> Das einzige was ich am Headstart ebenfall kritisieren würde, waren die zu wenigen Server. Wer nicht in den ersten 5 Minuten auf einem Server war, fand sich an Platz ~5000+ in einer Warteschlange mit zig Stunden Wartezeit. Da hätten man direkt mehrere Server live schalten können.



Es kamen aber doch recht schnell weitere Server on, hab dann kurz auf Feenring gespielt und bin dann, als er on kam, direkt zu Rhazade weitergesprungen, der hatte keine Warteschlangen, erst gegen 11 am Abend. 

Das Problem mit der Aktivierung verstehe ich auch nicht, Paypal kostet nichts und tut keinem weh, im Gegenteil.


----------



## Klos1 (7. März 2011)

Wellnice schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> also zum Thema Grafik muss ich sagen, dass das sehr nahe am Maximum des Machbaren ist. Die Engine läuft sehr gut und wenn man sich Rift komplett auf Ultra Details anschaut, strotzt es nur so vor Detailreichtum.
> Ich hab AION nie gespielt aber 1080p max Settings Gameplay Videos sehen meiner Meinung nach lang nicht so gut aus wie Rift.



Die Grafik in Aion finde ich insgesamt nicht besser, als in Rift. Ich kann natürlich nur von Aion sprechen, so wie es anfangs war. Bei Aion fiel mir auf, dass es qualitativ sehr variierte, je nachdem, worauf man schaute.
Die Animationen in Aion fand ich super, wahrscheinlich fast Referenz. Die Chars und Mobs auch wirklich toll. Das Wasser war Durchschnitt. Weit von Aoc entfernt. Bei der Umgebung gab es leider alles, von Hui bis Pfui.
Insbesondere der lieblos umgesetzte Boden in Aion war in meinen Augen vielerorts mehr als unterdurchschnittlich. Oft kein Grashalm und nichts, einfach nur hingeschissene Texturen. Bäume waren in Aion auch nichts berauchendes. Also, ich weiß nicht, warum alle immer so von Aion-Grafik schwärmen. Insgesamt gesehen gefällt mir Rift optisch besser. Absolutes Nonplusultra ist aber in meinen Augen immer noch Aoc, wenn es um Optik geht.

An und für sich bin ich also mit der Optik von Rift sehr zufrieden. Könnte aber auch ruhig mehr sein, wenn es nach meinen Rechner geht. Nur das tut es leider nicht.


----------



## Kaldreth (8. März 2011)

Ich hab gemischte Gefühle was Rift angeht!

Eigentlich wollte ich es gar nicht groß anspielen aber am Wochenende aufgrund des günstigen Wechselkurses etc. hab ich es mir dann doch zu gelegt. 


was mir nicht so gefällt:

die Rassen. Ich finde es sind zum Einen zu wenige und zum Anderen langweilige 08/15 Rassen! Elfen einmal normal einmal in pink, Menschen wo ich bei den beiden Fraktionen keinen Unterschied feststellen kann und ein lila Riese und Zwerge...
die Charerstellung. Auch hier finde ich gibt es einfach zu wenig Möglichkeiten seinen char einzigartig werden zu lassen!
das Berufesystem. Das ist wirklich das einfachste vom einfachen und bietet wirklich gar nichts Neues. Den Einen gefällt es mir nicht, da ich ein leidenschaftlicher crafter bin. Ich hoffe im Endgame gibt es ein paar seltene Rezepte und nette Sachen, die man herstellen kann!?
was mir gut gefällt:

Die Komplexität der Talentbäume! Endlich wieder zig verschiedene Skillmöglichkeiten; ja die Möglichkeiten mit einer Klasse sind fast grenzenlos! Ich kann mit meinem Schurken tanken, heilen und auf zig verschiedene Arten Schaden austeilen!
Die Grafik gefällt mir sehr gut! Ist sicherlich nichts, was einen absolut vom Hocker haut aber dennoch trägt sie dennoch dazu bei sich in die Welt einzuleben und wohl zu fühlen.
Leider kann ich erst von dem ersten Gebiet berichten, aber das gefällt mir sehr gut!
neutral

die Rifts. Ich finde sie jetzt nicht irgendwie das super duper Ding! Ich finde sie treten in meinen Augen ein wenig zu häufig auf und erinnern mich doch stark an die öffentlichen Quests von WAR. Was nicht schlimm ist nur hab ich etwas die Befürchtung, dass man, wenn der Andrang in den low level Gebieten erstmal weg ist immer einen großen Bogen um die Events machen muss, da man sie alleine nicht schafft. Hab gestern Mittag auf dem RP PvP Server gespielt (irgendwas mit Feen  ) und da war tote Hose und wenn ich zu einigen Rifts gekommen bin musste ich abdrehen weil ich es nicht alleine geschafft hätte
Generell macht mir das Spiel im Moment einen heiden Spaß und ich bin mal gespannt wie es sich entwickelt. Aber vielleicht liegt es auch nur daran, dass im Moment noch vieles neu ist. Neue Gebiete, eine neue Klasse (spiele zum ersten Mal einen Schurken) und es gibt viel zu entdecken. Ob das im Endcontent auch so spannend bleibt, bleibt abzuwarten, die berichte über die firstdowns und dem leichten Content lassen mich da skeptisch  werden! Aber ich bin mir sicher für eine gewisse Zeit wird mich das Spiel bestimmt bespaßen und vielleicht reicht es ja sogar bis GW 2 .


just my 2 cent


----------



## Cazor (8. März 2011)

Gestern abend hats dauernd gelaggt, waaaa das darf aber nicht sein! 37k Latenz, pfui!
(nein, nicht nur ich)

Ich hab gestern mal wieder gespielt und hatte viel Spaß. Sogar 3 Level geschafft, wer hätte das gedacht.
Zum Thema leveln durch Rifts: die geben nicht viel Ep. Das wird so nix ohne Quests.
Grinden is auch völlige Fehlanzeige. Man kanns ja mal testen und renne 10min mordend im Kreis, da tut sich nix.
Pvp ist da schon besser, werd wohl ab 26 wieder pvp machen, hab mir schon paar Äppicks besorgt, das gibt A**** voll liebe Wächterdingser!


----------



## langhans123 (8. März 2011)

Naja das mti dem PP ist finde ich nicht so schnell und einfach, habe es versucht am Freitag abend, und da hiess es wir überweisen 2 Beträge auf Ihr Konto in den nächsten 2-4 Tagen...bitte diese Beträge dann bei Ihrem PP Konto angeben bzw bestätigen, danach werden Sie freigeschalten. Naja hier wäre es einfach besser gewesen auf ELV anzubieten, da wäre dem Hersteller kein Zacken aus der Krone gefallen.

Achja was ist leider noch schlecht finde, aber das liegt nicht am Spiel sondern an den Spielern ist das es Erfolge gibt, hoffe mal das das nicht so ausartet wie bei WOW am ende, "lfm.....nur mit AV!"


----------



## Schrottinator (8. März 2011)

Die Spieler können nur ihre eigenen Achievments sehen und nicht die der anderen, außer wenn man es gerade erhält.


----------



## duschking (8. März 2011)

@wellnice: gut geschrieben.

meine ersteindrücke: mage lvl 16


es macht echt spaß zu lvln, die grafik ist um klassen besser (weil auch andes) als in wow. es sind genügend spieler online. man muss sich halt bissi "einfinden" in das spiel. 
die seelenbäume sind gut gelungen und man kann herumprobieren was einem gut gefällt was nicht.

im unterschied zu wow: hier gibt die std. 5/3/27 oder sonst was skillung die am meinsten schaden/ heal oder sonst was macht und jeder hat sie drinnen inkl. glyphen und sonst was.

wertung 9/10......


----------



## Hsvfan (8. März 2011)

huhu...

also meine Eindrücke bisher von Rift...

Nur zur Info spiele eine Klerikerin (lvl 30) momentan....

Pluspunkte:

+ natürlich das Seelensystem.....es gibt unmengen von Möglichkeiten seinen Char zu skillen!!!
+ Die Rifts....in meinen Augen machen sie den tristen Questalltag deutlich spannender, weil man eigentlich nie weiss wann es wieder losgeht
+ Grafik ist definitiv auch nicht schlechteste......vorallen die Nebel auf dem Boden etc sind sehr schön anzusehen
+ Sound.....(spiele eigentlich fast immer ohne Sound)...aber ich hab mal im Dämmerwald den Sound eingeschaltet ..um mal zu hören wie sich das so anhört
 da kriegt man ja fast ne Gänsehaut wenn man allmöglichen Geräusche aus dem Wald hört von den Tieren....aber dadurch wirkt die Welt von Rift noch sehr viel lebendiger
 dagegen wirkt die Welt von WoW fast tot, weil es da sowas nicht gibt
+ Die Erforschung der Welt ist eigentlich auch immer wieder spannend...weil man wirklich überall diese Artefakte finden kann und wie ich hörte auch Rätsel (hab leider noch keins Gefunden)
+ Die Inis sind selbst im Low-level-bereich schon recht knackig an manchen Punkten, bei manchen Bossen is selbst im kleinen level bereich schon movement und taktik gefragt....und sind selbst auch schön designed
+ Das man sich sein Interface nach seinen wünschen zusammenstellen kann...
+ Die Importfunktion für sein Interface etc. ist auch sehr nett
+ Das es keinen Dungeonfinder wie in WoW gibt...man muss hier noch auf der Oldschool-Methode Leute suchen (hoffe Trion führt das auch nie ein )
+ Keine Addons wie Gearscore, Recount und Co......meiner Meinung nach sollte Trion das auch nie einführen ( man sieht ja in WoW, wozu das führt....wenn man den nötigen Gearscore nicht hat wird man nicht mitgenommen oder nicht den Dps macht erleidet man dort demselben Schicksal )
+ Die Server wirken auch sehr ausgereift....obwohl manchmal die Hölle los ist bei den Rift-Invasionen gibt es keine Disconnects...ok bei mir tut es dann ruckeln aber das könnte auch an meiner Grafikkarte liegen oder 
 Grafikeinstellungen^^
+ Das man die Gilde selber skillen kann bzw. sich die Belohnungen selber aussuchen kann (war das für WoW mit Cata nicht auch mal geplant gwesen? ) und die wöchentlichen Gildenquests ist auch ein Interessanter Aspekt


Minuspunkte:

- Das manches anscheinend noch nicht 100%ig in deutsch übersetzt wurde
- Das aktivieren des Spiel nach dem Kauf war auch ein wenig nervig wenn man selber keine Kreditkarte und Paypal besaß
- Das es keine Gildenbank gibt

(aber im grossen und ganzen sind das recht kleine Minuspunkte, da sie nicht wirklich den Spielfluss oder das Spiel beeinträchtigen )

Neutral:

+- PVP kann ich nicht viel zu sagen....hab es noch nicht getestet...das ich der reine PVE-Spieler bin
+- Berufe ....naja hab ich auch noch nicht wirklich betrieben ausser Sammelberufe...ich hasse Skillen!!!
+- Zum Kundendienst kann ich auch noch nicht wirklich was sagen, da ich ihn bisher noch nicht brauchte...allerdings ist die Möglichkeit im Spiel ein Feedback senden zu könne, was einem gefällt oder nicht schon recht interessant

So ich denke das wars bisher so von meinen Eindrücken aus Rift. Also in meinen Augen hat Trion ein wirklich gelungenes Spiel auf den Markt gebracht...und ich hab meinen WoW Account auch schon an den Nagel gehangen
Weil das was Trion hier liefert ist echt toll...da könnte sich selbst Blizzard mit ihren vielen Jahren Erfahrung noch eine Scheibe von abschneiden.....Weil Rift ist das erste Spiel überhaupt was Trion rausgebracht hat laut meiner Informationen...weil Trion wurde wohl erst 2006 gegründet!!! Nur so als kleine Hintergrundinfo...und da vielleicht manche dann besser verstehen was für einen guten Job die gemacht haben für ihr Erstlings-Werk!!!

Und wenn die bei der Qualität bleiben die sie mit Rift gestartet haben....erwarte ich noch viel gutes von Trion in der Zukunft!!!


----------



## Wellnice (8. März 2011)

Hsvfan schrieb:


> ...und ich hab meinen WoW Account auch schon an den Nagel gehangen



DANKE! Jetzt weiss ich wieder was ich den ganzen Morgen schon tun wollte...den WoW Account einfrieren =)


----------



## Hsvfan (8. März 2011)

@ Wellnice

Gern geschehen!!!

Und meiner Meinung nach ist Blizzard selber schuld das immer mehr Leute von WoW abhauen!

Die Qualität von WoW nimmt seid WotLK stetig ab..und dieses ewige herumgepatche und diese ewigen Klassen-Hotfixes machen es nicht besser.
ICH HOFFE SEHR DAS TRION DAMIT NICHT SO SEHR ANFÄNGT!!!
In meinen Augen tun sie das Spiel selber kaputt machen....und selbst die Geschichte von Warcraft wird durch Blizzard zerstört.
Siehe Patch 4.1 wo sie dem Dk einen Battlerezz geben wie dem vom Dudu....und in keiner Geschichte kann ich mich erinnern das das ein Dk könnte!!!

Also meiner Meinung nach wird das Spiel immer mehr zu einer lachnummer....ich denke das waren gute gründe um diesen Spiel den Rücken zu kehren

Vielleicht hatte Trion auch das richtige Timing.....WoW geht immer weiter den Bach runter und da kommt Trion und schmeisst in meinen Augen ein sehr gutes MMO auf den Markt!!!
Vielleicht wird Rift Blizzard doch stärker unter Druck setzen als es Aion und Co es je konnten^^


----------



## Wellnice (8. März 2011)

Bei aller Euphorie...die ich zwar gerne teile aber dennoch aus gemachter Erfahrung muss ich sagen, warten wir den Endcontent ab!

Bei Warhammer und Age of Conan hatte ich am Anfang auch unglaublichen Spaß und dachte mir "klar das wars mit WoW"...und hab aber beide Spiele wieder an den Nagel gehängt und WoW gespielt.

Meiner Meinung nach hat Rift deutlich aus den Fehlern anderer gelernt und diese direkt zum Beginn super umgesetzt. Es gibt bis jetzt (lvl43) wirklich ausnahmlos nichts was mich stört, ich freu mich den ganzen Tag drauf abends wieder in die Welt der Rifts eintauchen zu können, dennoch möchte ich jetzt nicht halb aus dem Fenster springen mit Aussagen wie "das wars mit WoW" usw...ich würde es begrüßen weil ich die Politik die Blizzard mit WoW fährt absolut nicht unterstützen möchte..aber wie gesagt warten wir einige Woche im Endcontent ab dann wird sich zeigen ob Rift wirkliche Konkurrenz ist. Das Spiel hat auf jeden Fall unglaublich potential, ich hoffe die Spieler sehen das und tragen Trion/Rift zum Erfolg.(und natürlich hoffe ich, dass Trion sich selbst nicht Steine in den Weg schmeißt -_-)


----------



## Hsvfan (8. März 2011)

Ich habe nicht gesagt das WoW am Ende ist....ich glaube nur das Blizzard das Spiel langsam selber kaputt macht

Natürlich muss man eine gewisse Zeit abwarten..wie das Spiel auf Endcontent ist
aber was ich bisher darüber gelesen habe was Rift da bietet scheint es auch da nicht langweiliig zu werden ...aber warten wir es ab!!!!

Und ich weiss...das nach einer anfänglichen Euphorie schnell die Ernüchterung kommen kann..

Beispiel Aion:

Das wurde so hoch gelobt ..vorallen wegen ihrer Grafik etc....da dachte ich mir das Spiel klingt toll....mein Freund hat mir dann das Spiel geschenkt
und was war ....nach ganzen 2 Tagen verlor ich da schon die Lust....weil mehr als ein paar tollen Grafikhighlights bot das Spiel nicht wirklich viel!!!

Rift war für mich bis zum 25. Februar 2011 völlig unbekannt...hatte noch nicht mal was von gehört.....
Bin nur aufmerksam durch Buffed darauf geworden....weil oben Rift gelistet wurde ....und da dachte ich schau ich mal rein

Dann fand ich im Forum einen Beitrag das man es quasi kostenlos für ein paar Tage antesten könnte ....und das fand ich klasse!!
Also Account erstellt , genauso wie mein Freund.......und los gezockt!!

Und da ich dieses Spiel jetzt seid 11 Tagen zocke und ich WoW null vermisse....und Rift mich jeden Tag aufs neue begeistert....sehe ich in Rift einfach nur mehr potential als in Aion und Co
Das is so mein persönliche Erfahrung.....ob sich das so hält bleibt abzuwarten aber bisher ist Rift eines der besten MMOs der letzten Jahre !!!


----------



## Wellnice (8. März 2011)

Hier ein sehr geiles Video über den Endcontent von Rift, finde das macht Lust auf mehr:
Rift Endgame Walkthrough - Greenscale's Blight Zone

und hier meine Antwort für jeden der fragt warum sollte ich Rift spielen, da sag ich immer nur guck das hier an:
geiles Rift Video =)

Mfg


----------



## Hsvfan (8. März 2011)

Ja die Videos sind schon echt nice so beim überfliegen!!

Was mir persönlich auch noch sehr gut gefällt ist die Atmosphäre....sie wirkt erwachsener ....und stellenweise wirkt sie schon fast düster!!
und durch die dynamische Spielwelt hat man wirklich das Gefühl das man zu diesem Spiel gehört und nicht nur einfach plump seine Quest etc macht

Man hat manchmal wirklich das Gefühl als würde man zu diesem Spiel was beitragen ...indem man es einfach nur spielt und an diesen Events teilnimmt!!

und ich beobachte seid ein paar Tagen die Serverauslastungen....abends sind fast alle Server mittlerweile bei einer Auslastung zwischen Hoch und Voll.....gestern abend gab es nur noch
einen Server mit der Auslastung mittel.....wo ein paar abende vorher es noch 3 server waren mit der auslastung...

das zeigt das dieses spiel wohl immer mehr leute in ihren bann zieht ...zumindest scheint es so

Ich sag nur beide Daumen hoch für das Game!!!!


----------



## Kaldreth (8. März 2011)

Wellnice schrieb:


> Bei aller Euphorie...die ich zwar gerne teile aber dennoch aus gemachter Erfahrung muss ich sagen, warten wir den Endcontent ab!
> 
> Bei Warhammer und Age of Conan hatte ich am Anfang auch unglaublichen Spaß und dachte mir "klar das wars mit WoW"...und hab aber beide Spiele wieder an den Nagel gehängt und WoW gespielt.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach hat Rift deutlich aus den Fehlern anderer gelernt und diese direkt zum Beginn super umgesetzt. Es gibt bis jetzt (lvl43) wirklich ausnahmlos nichts was mich stört, ich freu mich den ganzen Tag drauf abends wieder in die Welt der Rifts eintauchen zu können, dennoch möchte ich jetzt nicht halb aus dem Fenster springen mit Aussagen wie "das wars mit WoW" usw...ich würde es begrüßen weil ich die Politik die Blizzard mit WoW fährt absolut nicht unterstützen möchte..aber wie gesagt warten wir einige Woche im Endcontent ab dann wird sich zeigen ob Rift wirkliche Konkurrenz ist. Das Spiel hat auf jeden Fall unglaublich potential, ich hoffe die Spieler sehen das und tragen Trion/Rift zum Erfolg.(und natürlich hoffe ich, dass Trion sich selbst nicht Steine in den Weg schmeißt -_-)



Mein Reden! Sehe es absolut genau so! Ich hab schon bei einigen anderen mmos gesagt boah und es hat auch eine Zeit lang Spaß gemacht aber alle wurden irgendwann langweilig! Eines weil es ein riesen Questloch gab, ein anderes weil es generell verbuggt und kein Endgame hatte und eines weil es im PvP kein Klassenbalancing gab, dass Spiel aber komplett auf PvP ausgelegt war....

Kurzfristig haben mir die Spiele alle sehr viel Spaß gemacht... 


P.S. könnt ja mal raten welche oben genannten ich mit welchen Aussagen meine


----------



## Wellnice (8. März 2011)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Eines weil es ein riesen Questloch gab,


Aion



Kaldreth schrieb:


> ein anderes weil es generell verbuggt und kein Endgame hatte


Age of Conan



Kaldreth schrieb:


> und eines weil es im PvP kein Klassenbalancing gab, dass Spiel aber komplett auf PvP ausgelegt war....


Warhammer

3/3 WO IST MEIN PREIS o__O XD


----------



## RedShirt (8. März 2011)

Hsvfan schrieb:


> Weil das was Trion hier liefert ist echt toll...da könnte sich selbst Blizzard mit ihren vielen Jahren Erfahrung noch eine Scheibe von abschneiden.....Weil Rift ist das erste Spiel überhaupt was Trion rausgebracht hat laut meiner Informationen...weil Trion wurde wohl erst 2006 gegründet!!!



Hmmmm.
Questsystem, Zeichen über den Köpfen, Einblendunge der Questtexte, Highlighting der Aktionsbuttons bei Proccs, usw usw usw.

Hmm, ja alles Eigenentwicklung, kann sich WoW ne Scheibe...erm... ah, ne, hatten sie ja vorher, mein Fehler!

Wer von wem was abgeschnitten hat, sollte bitte in der Relation bleiben.


----------



## Wellnice (8. März 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Hmmmm.
> Questsystem, Zeichen über den Köpfen, Einblendunge der Questtexte, Highlighting der Aktionsbuttons bei Proccs, usw usw usw.
> 
> Hmm, ja alles Eigenentwicklung, kann sich WoW ne Scheibe...erm... ah, ne, hatten sie ja vorher, mein Fehler!
> ...



Was du beschreibst ist ein Standard Interface wie es in eigentlich jedem MMO gibt, das meinte er mit sicherheit nicht.

Und ja WoW hat sich Scheiben abgeschnitten von anderen...und zwar mehr als genug.

Ich weiss auch gar nicht was die Leute immer für Probleme haben, wenn zig MMO's ähnliche Features haben...neue Autos haben heute auch keine total abstrakten Formen weils einfach eine perfekte Form gibt, nach der man sich richtet. Das ist bei einem MMO nicht anders.

Gibt genug Dinge die Rift bietet was WoW nicht hat.


----------



## RedShirt (8. März 2011)

Ich finds nur immer komisch, wenn Dinge in einem Spiel angepriesen werden, die in einem anderen Spiel A schon da sind.

Und dann wird es aus diesen Gründen dem Spiel A gegenüber als besser dargestellt. Spiel A könnte sich ja davon was abschneiden.

Da beißt der Hund sich selbst in den Schwanz  das fand ich grad amüsant und musste ich herausstellen.

Nein, nicht jedes MMO hat genau diese Features. Vor allem nicht wenn sie wirklich 1:1 nachempfunden sind.


----------



## langhans123 (8. März 2011)

Naja was vllt viele schreiben wollen ist das das Quest System besser ist bei Rift, bzw besser umgesetzt ist!
Kann aber auch sein das man schon zum 50 x Hogger bei WOW gekillt hat, und deswegen die Q langweilig ist, aber das System ist das gleiche.
Das ist einfach Geschmackssache....im Moment macht es Spass zu spielen bei Rift, aber wie überall muss man schauen ob es sich hält bzw durchsetzt.
Am Anfang ist alles super weil es neu ist, deswegen lasst uns mal schön chillig testen.

Man kann es nie allen Recht machen!!


----------



## Hsvfan (8. März 2011)

In einen Punkt könnte sich Blizzard aber definitiv ne scheiben von abschneiden!!

Und das sind die Server.....wir kennen das ja von WoW.....is mal zuviel Action an einem Punkt, gehen die Server in die Knie...sprich Disconnects
Bei Rift während den Invasionen , wo ein ganzer Landabschnitt in Action ist, durch feindliche NPCs, freundliche NPCs und Spieler passiert nix in der Art
Ich würde für wetten das das kein WoW - Server mitmachen würde was da manchmal abgeht!!!

MFG


----------



## Dakirah (8. März 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Hmmmm.
> Questsystem, Zeichen über den Köpfen, Einblendunge der Questtexte, Highlighting der Aktionsbuttons bei Proccs, usw usw usw.
> 
> Hmm, ja alles Eigenentwicklung, kann sich WoW ne Scheibe...erm... ah, ne, hatten sie ja vorher, mein Fehler!
> ...



Kommt aus Everquest. Rein zufällig war 'Tigole', der für die Entwicklung von WoW mitverantwortlich war, ein Raidleiter in dem Spiel. Berühmt war er für das Organisieren von Serverabstürzen, weil Hybride besser tankten als sein Krieger. Inzwischen ist das Questlog in WoW dem von Warhammer Online angepasst. Rein zufällig sind viele Entwickler von Rift vorher bei WAR.

Dein Post sagt nur folgendes aus : Der Dieb (Blizzard) schreit : Halltet den Dieb (Erfinder)!


----------



## ItchyPoopzkid (8. März 2011)

Dakirah schrieb:


> Kommt aus Everquest. Rein zufällig war 'Tigole', der für die Entwicklung von WoW mitverantwortlich war, ein Raidleiter in dem Spiel. Berühmt war er für das Organisieren von Serverabstürzen, weil Hybride besser tankten als sein Krieger. Inzwischen ist das Questlog in WoW dem von Warhammer Online angepasst. Rein zufällig sind viele Entwickler von Rift vorher bei WAR.
> 
> Dein Post sagt nur folgendes aus : Der Dieb (Blizzard) schreit : Halltet den Dieb (Erfinder)!




So siehts aus.


----------



## WT Ephram (8. März 2011)

Mich hat das Rift Fieber auch erwischt. Bis zur Open Beta kannte ich es auch gar nicht bzw. hatte mich nicht informiert.
Ich war erstmal schwer beeindruckt, die Open beta lief Problemlos und flüssig ab. Der folgende Headstart war genial, das "gemeinsam" Gefühl einfach klasse. Dadurch dass ich im Moment viel Zeit habe, konnte ich viel spielen und bin seit Sonntag 50. Und erstmal kann ich sagen, das Spiel ist komplett 
Man hat ja schon einige Spiele ausprobiert, und jedesmal merkte man beim leveln, wie der Content stetig abnahm. Nein, Rift ist da nicht so dreisst, hier ist erstmal einiges vorhanden und es begeistert.

Positiv:
- Die Inis. Ich habe fast alle gespielt (im normalen Modus) und sie waren durch die Bank weg schön gestaltet. Ich bin eigentlich ein Instanz & Raid Muffel, aber hier bin ich richtig heiß drauf. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad wird auch langsam immer mehr gesteigert. Die Experten Inis sollen nochmal eine Schüppe drauflegen, ich freu mich drauf.

- Die Talentbäume. Ja, hier trumpft Trion so richtig. Ich spiele selbst einen Schurken und es macht irre viel Laune zwischen dem Sabo und dem Barden zu wechseln. Halt das wozu man gerade Lust hat bzw. oder was gebraucht wird. Die Flut an Skills und Talenten werden mich noch wochenlang zum Build basteln motivieren. Sowas hat nur Guild Wars bisher geschafft. Erste Sahne 

- die Zonen. Ich bin oft stehengeblieben um Screens zu machen, kurz die Grafik hochgeschraubt und losgeknippst. Die Wettereffekte im Mondschattenhochland sind z.b. 1a und auch allgemein, die Risse sind immer eine Sehenwürdigkeit, wirken recht bedrohlich und ich konnte mich bisher auch noch nicht sattsehen daran.
Oft wurden kleine Gimmicks versteckt, was den Erkundstrieb ankurbelt.

- Equipauswirkung. Es gibt zwar wieder Tier Sets, aber die bisherigen Auswirkungen der Ausrüstung sind eher klein. Schaden und Heilung skalieren größtenteils über Talente. Sowas begrüße ich eh und macht es den Entwicklern leichter zu balancen.

- Schwierigkeitsgrad. Telara ist im Kriegszustand und man merkt es auch. Jederzeit Risse und Invasionen möglich. Ein Konzept, das ich in Tabula Rasa schon wirklich ansprechend fand, wenn Gegner plötzlich wieder auf den Boden gebeamt wurden oder man blind in einen Gegnertrupp läuft. In Rift stirbt man oft, sehr oft. Es tut nicht weh, es motiviert eher, besser auf zu passen. Nur weil gepflasterte Wege existieren, sind diese noch lang nicht sicher. Mag nicht allen gefallen, mir schon.

Negativ bisher:
- Rufgedöns. Ist nicht mein Ding, nervt mich und brauch ich nicht. Ist aber leider auch wieder Endcontent. 

- Community. Aktuell tummeln sich auf 50 alles Pro Helden. Klar, selber Schuld wenn ich der Masse weglevel. Die Higlevel Gilden kochen in der Regel ihr eigenes Süppchen, bleiben die vereinzelten Spieler. Die meisten laufen mit Privateinstellung durch die Gegend, schauen nicht nach links und rechts und vermeiden Gruppenbildung. Schade! Von den PvP Helden sprech ich erst gar nicht, hier wird jedes Klischee bedient. In jedem BG gibts mind. 2 die sich im Capslock anbrüllen, drölf Wegpunkte auf die Karte malen und einen Ton draufhaben, herrje...
Hier warte ich mal lieber auf die normalos, die einfach Spaß am Spiel haben wollen und mit denen man auch angefangen hat.

Sounds. Ein dicker Minuspunkt. Hier wurde das Bugdet anscheinend gekürzt oder Trion hatte Pech mit nem externen Tonstudio, ka. Manche Skills hören sich an, als ob man auf dem Holzhammer auf ne Toillettenschüssel kloppt und manche Gegner geben Krächzlaute von sich, dagegen sind Fingernägel auf ner Tafel die reinste Erholung. 

Charaktermodelle und Animation. Auch hier wurde etwas gespart. Die Modelle wirken arg Texturlos, auch auf hohen Grafikeinstellungen. Die Kampfanimationen sind schrecklich eintönig. Meine Priesterin haut mit ihrem doppelt so großem Hammer immer von oben auf dem Mob. Und das macht sie nur, keine Abwechslung. Nach 30 minuten fallen einem dabei die Augen zu.

Neutral:
Hier gibts einige Punkte, wo Rift noch in den Kinderschuhen steckt. Sei es das schlichte AH, das einfallslose Crafting oder die langweilige Hauptstadt. Sowas nehm ich denen nicht krumm, das kommt schon noch mit der Zeit.

Fazit: Ich bleibe in Rift. Erstmal


----------



## Vaisser (8. März 2011)

Also diese gegenseitigen Anschuldigungen wer was von wem kopiert hat ist doch Kindergram. Wenns auf die einzelnen Funktionen Patente gäbe, wäre wow wahrscheinlich nie entstanden und die meisten anderen auch nicht.Stattdessen sollte man froh zu sein das die Auswahl an Rollenspielen nun mit Rift einen weiteren würdigen Vertreter hat. Es kann für wow nur gut sein wenn es langsam aber sicher ernsthafte Konkurrenz bekommt, man braucht sich nur Cata anzuschauen, da scheinen sich die Entwickler doch ihrer Sache schon sehr sicher gewesen zu sein auf ihrem Wolkenkuckucksheim.


----------



## Jesbi (9. März 2011)

Hallo,

im großen und ganzen stimme ich dem TE zu, Rift ist auch für mich die erste wirkliche Alternative.

Was ich bisher gesehen habe, von und in Rift finde ich insgesamt gelungen, ob Rift mich 6 Jahre fesselt wie WoW vorher wird sich zeigen, aber bis jetzt sieht es gut aus.

Die Quests finde ich allerdings nicht langweilig und die Kill- bzw. Sammelquests fordern auch keine gigantischen Mengen, so dass das Questen locker von der Hand geht während man von einem Rift zum nächsten eilt und nebenbei noch einen Brückenkopf der anderen Fraktion beseitigt.

Durch die Arbeit geht dass leveln nicht ganz so flott, aber ich geniesse jeden Moment davon.

BG habe ich bisher erst 1 mal gemacht und die Mitspieler waren trotz Niederlage freundlich, hoffe dass bleibt so.
Allerdings bekommt man Abends jetzt schon gewaltige Lags zu spüren, am Sonntag Abend starben die Mitspieler reihenweise, weil Sie sich am Rift nicht mehr bewegen konnten.
Aber auch dass kann meine momentane Begeisterung für Rift nicht mindern.

mfg


----------



## RedShirt (9. März 2011)

Dakirah schrieb:


> Dein Post sagt nur folgendes aus : Der Dieb (Blizzard) schreit : Halltet den Dieb (Erfinder)!



Ich antworte mal mit Quote:



Vaisser schrieb:


> Also diese gegenseitigen Anschuldigungen wer was von wem kopiert hat ist doch Kindergram. Wenns auf die einzelnen Funktionen Patente gäbe, wäre wow wahrscheinlich nie entstanden und die meisten anderen auch nicht.



Mir gings um das "da kann sich xyz ne Scheibe abschneiden" ... erm ja, aber gibts da schon. Und das länger als in dem jetzt-erst-releasten-Spiel... ob  Entwickler Karl Meier das selbe schon bei einem alten Spiel eingeführt hat, ist Banane ... hier gehts nicht drum, welcher Entwickler zuerst die Idee hatte, sondern daß Spiel xyz sich nix abschneiden kann, weil es die Funktion schon vor Release von Rift hatte.

Argumentative Kette, ich weiß, anspruchsvoll am Morgen =)


----------



## Norua (9. März 2011)

Errinnert mich irgendwie an:
Was war zuerst da, das Huhn oder das Ei?


----------



## Wellnice (9. März 2011)

Norua schrieb:


> Errinnert mich irgendwie an:
> Was war zuerst da, das Huhn oder das Ei?



wissenschaftlich erwiesen, das Huhn.


Also das mit den Texturen kann ich nicht verstehn...mein erster Gedanken beim nahe heranzoomen als ich im Steinfeld durch eine Quest als Riese rumgerannt bin "Wow sieht das fett aus".

Das Einzige was mich teils bisschen stört ist, Felsen usw. sehen aus der Entfernung gut aus, steht man direkt davor ist es Bumpmapping und das sehr sehr oft.


----------



## orkman (9. März 2011)

Wellnice schrieb:


> wissenschaftlich erwiesen, das Huhn.



das stimmt ... da im ei ein protein enthalten ist , das nur vom huhn stammen kann und daher war das huhn frueher da als das ei ... wurde vor 2-3 jahren herausgefunden glaub ich


----------



## orkman (9. März 2011)

langhans123 schrieb:


> 10.) Anmeldung und Bezahlung. Das wurde schlcht gemacht. Wenn man kein PP oder Master-Card hat dann geht das nicht so einfach, sondern man muss sich ne Gamecard meines Wissens holen.
> Obwohl 30 Tage inkl. auf der Verpackung steht. Ein "ELV" finde ich hätte hier Pflicht sein müssen!!!



zu deinem punkt 10 ... ich frage mich echt wieso die leute sich so aufregen ... bei wow lief das ganze genauso für mich ab ... da steht auch dass man 30 tage frei hat ... die hab ich aber erst bekommen als ich ne prepaid karte hinzugefuegt habe ... so sichert man sich kunden fuer mindestens 2 monate und die firma kriegt nomma 12 euro extra

zu deinem test ... recht klein ... und jeder Neue erfährt nicht viel neues 

das mit dem bg : ich bin keiner von diesen anflamern ... aber ich werd oft aggro ... wenn man da leute hat die nicht checken dass man den mit dem hauer killn muss und ihn dann schnell aufnehmen muss ... genauso stellen sich die meisten ans ende der welt wenn sie den hauer haben... da bekommt man 1 punkt pro tick ... bei der verdorbenen erde bekommt man 9 pro tick ...

manche menschen haben seit warsong nichts dazu gelernt

mfg


----------



## Freakypriest (9. März 2011)

WT schrieb:


> Hier gibts einige Punkte, wo Rift noch in den Kinderschuhen steckt. Sei es das schlichte AH, das einfallslose Crafting oder die langweilige Hauptstadt. Sowas nehm ich denen nicht krumm, das kommt schon noch mit der Zeit.



Stimmt das AH ist wirklich noch sehr einfach, das größte manko ist das man keine Items in das suchen Feld linken kann.

Aber ich spiele rift ja nicht zum handeln sondern weils spass macht. 
Jetzt nach fast 2 wochen bin ich soweit das ich sagen kann die nächsten Monate können kommen.


----------



## Ashgard (9. März 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> zu deinem punkt 10 ... ich frage mich echt wieso die leute sich so aufregen ... bei wow lief das ganze genauso für mich ab ... da steht auch dass man 30 tage frei hat ... die hab ich aber erst bekommen als ich ne prepaid karte hinzugefuegt habe ... so sichert man sich kunden fuer mindestens 2 monate und die firma kriegt nomma 12 euro extra
> 
> zu deinem test ... recht klein ... und jeder Neue erfährt nicht viel neues
> 
> ...




Wart mal auf das BG "Der Kodex". Dort ist es aus der Haut zum Fahren, wenn wiedermal die halbe SG irgendwo rumzergt statt die wichtigen Punkte zu holen und zu halten.

Und besonders hervor tun sich da die selbsternannten PVPler von den PVP Servern. Die mir bisher begegnet sind waren alle durch die Bank zu blöd um einfache Kommandos
zu verstehen.


----------



## Wellnice (9. März 2011)

Das Problem ist einfach, die Leute im BG zusammen zu scheißen nützt einfach gar nix. Ich denk mir auch jedes Mal "alter das kann doch nicht so schwer sein -_-'" und versuch zu chillen aber irgendwann muss ich einfach derbst ausrasten und einzeln Leute beleidigen die mir einfach derbst auf den Sack gehn...das geht einfach nicht anders...es bringt zwar nix ^^ ich weiss aber das muss ab und an einfach sein.

Das wird auch immer so bleiben weil sich jeder denkt "hey warum sollte ich auf dich hören" oder manche derartig mit Zergen beschäftigt sind, dass sie den Chat nichtmal lesen. Da bleibt auch Rift leider nicht verschont von ^^


----------



## Kaldreth (9. März 2011)

Ja das ist ja schon im low lvl PvP so schlimm! Die Skeptiker gewinnen kein BG, weil die meisten einfach zu doof sind sorry! Was ich da schon für Sachen erlebt habe ist unglaublich!


----------



## Wellnice (9. März 2011)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Ja das ist ja schon im low lvl PvP so schlimm! Die Skeptiker gewinnen kein BG, weil die meisten einfach zu doof sind sorry! Was ich da schon für Sachen erlebt habe ist unglaublich!



Ich hab so immer das Gefühl, dass auf der "guten" Seite Allianz / Odnung /Wächter  usw. viel viel mehr Leute eine Heilklasse spielen, während auf der bösen Seite alle dmg geil sind XD

Die meisten Schlachtfelder verliert man aufgrund von zu wenigen/gar keinen Heilern. Sind genügend Heiler da hab ich auch schon nen Black Garden mit z.B. 500:40 gewonnen, also wirklich eindeutige Wins.


----------



## Klos1 (9. März 2011)

Gibt es in Rift überhaupt ne gute oder böse Seite? Ich kenn die Geschichte nicht, aber spontan würde ich doch sagen, dass Skeptiker, nur weil sie ihren Glauben verloren haben und auf Maschinen stehen, nicht böse sind.
Oder wie, oder was?


----------



## Kamsi (9. März 2011)

Wächter sind die bösen weil sie die Andersgläubigen ausrotten wollen


----------



## Ravolos (9. März 2011)

Wellnice schrieb:


> Ich hab so immer das Gefühl, dass auf der "guten" Seite Allianz / Odnung /Wächter  usw. viel viel mehr Leute eine Heilklasse spielen, während auf der bösen Seite alle dmg geil sind XD
> 
> 
> > mag sein
> ...


----------



## Micro_Cuts (10. März 2011)

Also ein paar Eindrücke von mir. habe vorher jahre lang wow gespielt.

+grafik besser als bei wow
+geiles skillsystem, zig kombinationen möglich
+haustiere gibt es auch (für mich als sammler xD)
+gute berufe, warte aber och ab was man mit high skill für sachen herstellen kann
+coole events, gutes gruppensystem (man kann einfahc öffentlichen gruppen beitreten)
+sehr wenig bugs
+es is viel los, viele spieler
+die schwierigkeit beim questne is auch nicht schlecht, ich kann jetz nur von meinem lvl 20 reden, aber wenn man keine CC benutzt und so kann es mit 2-3 gegnern auf einmal schon happig werden. kommt natürlich auf klasse und so an.

-instanzen find ich momentan noch zu leicht, zum raid kann ich noch nichts sagen


also mein wow liegt im mom auf eis da mich rift echt gut begeistert.


----------



## der gornok (10. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe eig. auch vor mir Rift zu kaufen, nun habe ich hier ein wenig mitgelesen, und habe direkt mal ne frage...

habe ich das richtig verstanden das ich trotz der angegebenen 30Tage free mir direkt ne gamecard kaufen muss um überhaupt spielen zu können?




Gornok


----------



## Freakypriest (10. März 2011)

der schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich habe eig. auch vor mir Rift zu kaufen, nun habe ich hier ein wenig mitgelesen, und habe direkt mal ne frage...
> 
> ...



Jepp genau wie bei vielen anderen mmo's auch


----------



## der gornok (10. März 2011)

Ok, danke für die schnelle antwort




Gornok


----------



## Lari (10. März 2011)

Waaahhh, das stimmt doch garnet Freaky ^^
PayPal, Kreditkarte oder Gametime-Card. Hat er PayPal oder Kreditkarte braucht er keine GTC


----------



## Freakypriest (10. März 2011)

Schon aber wenn er ja schon von Gamecard redet, gehe ich davon aus das die Zahlungsmethoden soweit bekannt sind das nur eine GC in frage kommt.


----------



## der gornok (10. März 2011)

Die zahlungsart war mir in dem fall eig. egal, mir ging es nur darum das ich trotzdem erst nochmal 30tage kaufen muss trotz der 30tage free


----------



## Lari (10. März 2011)

Das machst du nur im Falle der GTC.
Bei Angabe der PayPal Daten oder eine Kreditkarte kannst du das "Abo" direkt wieder kündigen. Bezahlst also noch nicht den Monat nach dem Freimonat.


----------



## Meister Obolon (10. März 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Wächter sind die bösen weil sie die Andersgläubigen ausrotten wollen



/signed


----------



## excessively (11. März 2011)

Wellnice schrieb:


> Ich hab so immer das Gefühl, dass auf der "guten" Seite Allianz / Odnung /Wächter usw. viel viel mehr Leute eine Heilklasse spielen, während auf der bösen Seite alle dmg geil sind XD
> 
> Die meisten Schlachtfelder verliert man aufgrund von zu wenigen/gar keinen Heilern. Sind genügend Heiler da hab ich auch schon nen Black Garden mit z.B. 500:40 gewonnen, also wirklich eindeutige Wins.



naja, obs sooviel an den heilern liegt mag ich zu bezweifeln - es is leider auch so dass keiner sich dazu herablassen kann zu deffen - selbst wenn ein heiler mit von der partie is.
hab das so oft miterlebt, man wird immer stehengelassen als heiler. habs mittlerweile aufgegeben, das is mir einfach zu doof ständig irgendwelchen dd's von denen jeder meint im alleingang irgendwo hinzurennen hinterherzulaufen.
bin ja immernoch der hoffnung dass sich das im highlvl pvp bessert - irgendwannmal... bis dahin lass ichs mit pvp - schont die nerven^^

soo und zum thema:
was mich so beeindruckt in rift (neben dem bisher schon oft gesagtem) sind so viele kleinigkeiten wie zb:

- die kampf sounds, welche sich je nachdem wie nah man am mob dransteht ändern, oder wenn man unter wasser ist es dumpf klingt.
- der herzschlag, wenn man bei niedriger gesundheit ist - oder auch wie sich alles verdunkelt wenn man kurz vom abnippeln is xD
- wenn man hin und wieder den char atmen hört wenn er läuft
- die wunderschönen rifts
- tausende andere kleine dinge die mir jetz grad netmehr einfallen, weil ich schon zu müde bin


----------



## Fluti (11. März 2011)

*auchmeinensenfdazugeb*

Angefangen hatte ich damals mit WoW, vor inzwischen 6 Jahren. Classic war Top, BC ging ebenfalls noch, mit WotLK gefiel mir WoW nicht mehr wirklich. Also schaute ich mich nach anderen MMOs um, Warhammer Online, ist nett gemacht aber zu PvP lastig. Aion auch sehr schön gemacht, aber war mir dann zu viel gerinde und PvP wurde...naja, Herr der Ringe Online gefiel mir ebenfalls sehr gut, spielte dies auch neben WoW eine Zeit lang. Nachdem HDRO aber dann ein Free-2-Play Spiel wurde, ging es in meinen Augen den bach runter.
So nun ist ein neues MMO auf dem Markt - Rift.

Rift ist in meinen Augen super gelungen. Trion hat die fehler die andere MMOs gemacht haben, versucht so gut wie möglich besser zu machen, was denen auch sehr gut gelungen ist. Man findet sich sehr schnell in das Spiel ein und muss nicht lange überlegen. Die einen sagen, es ist von dem was geklaut und von dem anderen was geklaut, aber genau diese dinge, die Trion von anderen MMOs genommen hat, haben sie wunderbar umgesetzt.

Die Quests sind natürlich wie in jedem MMO. Töte dies, töte das, sammel jenes. Aber so sind eben MMOs. Allerdings ist das Questen auf keinen fall irgendwie langweilig, durch die Risse die entstehen hat man immer abwechsluung dabei. Man denkt an nichts böses und plötzlich entsteht ein Riss genau dort wo man questen muss. Also heißt es erstmal den Riss schließen. Sind somit extra EP und Ruf gegeben, und man kann Items abstauben. Richtig interressant wird es erst wenn die Invasionen losgehn. Schlachtgruppen bilden sich wie aus dem nichts und bekämpfen dann gemeinsam die Horde an Gegnern die versuchen das jeweilige Gebiet zu übernehmen. Also man sieht das Questen wird durch die Risse durchaus abwechslungsreich. Später bekämpfen sogar Wächter und Skeptiker gemeinsam die Risse.

Die Talentbäume (Seelen) sind super durchdacht und man hat absolute handlungsfreiheit. Bei 8 Seelen die man zur Verfügung hat plus eine PvP Seele (also 9 gesamt) kann man seinen gedanken freien lauf lassen. Will man jetzt einen Schurken der Heilen kann, oder einen Jäger der auch im Nahkampf richtig stark ist. Es gibt nichts was nicht möglich wäre. 

Grafisch ist Rift auch eine Augenweite, auf vollen Details einfach nur Traumhaft. Die Lichteffekte wenn Risse aufgehn, wenn die Sonne untergeht ect. wunder schön gemacht. Die Gebiete sind ebenfalls sehr schön gestaltet. 

Die GMs sind freundlicher als man sich vorstellen kann. Zudem muss man auch nicht lange auf eine Antwort warten. Meine längste Wartezeit waren 3 Minuten! Sowas nenn ich Support!

PvP ist in Rift kein Einzelspiel. Da heißt es dann schonmal im Team zu arbeiten. Alleine einen heiler down zu bekommen, ist unmöglich. Deffen der Flaggen und Flaggenträger führt zum Sieg. Einzelgänger werden es in Rift nicht leicht haben, vllt. im open PvP aber das kann ich nicht beurteilen da ich erstmal auf einem PvE Server unterwegs bin. In den BGs heißt es aber aufjedenfall das nur ein Team gewinnen kann, tanzt die hälfte des Teams aus der reihe, verliert das komplette Team. Im Kodex z.B. (Arathi version für die WoWler) gibt es zwei Schlüsselpositionen, hat man und hält man diese gewinnt man (Wer es spielt, und drauf achtet weiß welche ich meine). Hält man die Huaptposition nicht, hat man es schwer den vorsprung zu halten.


Im allgemeinen ist Rift ein wirklich super Spiel und muss sich auf keinen Fall irgendwo vertecken. Mag sein das später wieder welche zu ihren alten MMOs wechseln, aber so ist es in jedem Spiel. Rift ist eine gute alternative wenn man mal etwas anderes Spielen will.


----------



## Elfenwelt (11. März 2011)

Ich gebe Kaldreth voll Recht, es ist neu trotzdem stark geclont von WoW...Risse kommen zu oft auf einander. Questgeber sind plötzlich nimmer da wegen den angriffen. Und wenn einer schreibt das Wow laggt und Rift nicht der lügt oder ist gekauft von dehnen. Es ist bis auf die Seelenbäume nichts neues. es hat von vielen mmos immer einen kleinen teil Risse(AION) nur etwas brutal verstärkt dargestellt...Aufbau der berufe wie WoW..Quests wie bei WoW...PVP mit kleinen Veränderungen aber doch wieder wie WoW...Umgangston im PVP wie bei WoW und AION. Also egal was hier geschrieben wird....macht euch nix vor es ist ein abklatsch von WoW und ist deshalb auch für eine neue Welt und Kreaturen nur die ersten 4 monate interessant. Wer es spielen will soll es spielen aber früher oder später geht man eh wieder zurück zum guten WoW wo auf eine lange lange dauer der Spielspaß auch da ist. Und wer sich langweilt bei WoW, der hat einfach nur den Faden verloren und weis nimmer was er machen soll. Aber das sind genau die Spieler die hier auch das gleiche durchmachen müssen. Muss nur lachen wieviele jetzt wieder das Spiel Rift in den himmel heben und zeug behaupten wie bei AOC (mieses mmo) oder AION (das so gut wie tot ist) oder War( wo man sich fragen musste was war das?) Oder der Herr der Ringe..wo schon nach 6 monate tot war und nun ein kostenloses Spiel wurde. Wer was anderes schreibt macht sich nur was vor und will hier bewusst die Spieler täuschen.


----------



## Mitsu (11. März 2011)

Elfenwelt schrieb:


> Ich gebe [..]


Wuah ja weil wow Maß aller Dinge ist.. als hätte WoW das MMO erfunden.. so ein Quark... WoW hat ebenfalls bei vielen MMOS abgeschaut Oo Wenn man es so sieht wie du...^^ MAn kann eben das Rad nich neu erfinden, nur Leichtgängiger und Schneller 

Ich finde Rift hat einige tolle Neuerungen und das was man eben aus anderen MMOs kennt, haben sie wunderbar umgesetzt... allem in allem einfach spaßig zu spielen =)


----------



## myadictivo (11. März 2011)

questgeber respawnen aber innerhalb von gefühlten 15 sekunden. also absolut erträglicher zeitrahmen. generell ist die respawn zeit erträglich, auch für die questmobs (wobei ich manchmal schon denke nen bißl langsamer könnts ja sein).

server probleme hatte ich noch keine. bei wow kam es öfter vor, dass mein ping locker flockig mal eben >1000 überschritten hat oder mich ein disco rausgehauen hat. bei rift laufen die server soweit stabil. wenn es ruckelt liegts an der grafikeinstellung und nicht an der anbindung.

umgangston im pvp wie bei wow ? da muss ich ja mal schmunzeln. als ob dafür die programmierer was könnten ? außerdem ists mir noch nicht wirklich aufgefallen. das geflame und beschimpfe hat sich beim headstart zumindest sehr in grenzen gehalten oder ist mir garnicht unter gekommen. und wenn ists die community und nicht das spiel.


----------



## Fluti (11. März 2011)

Elfenwelt schrieb:


> Ich gebe [..]



Sorry ber das ist nicht die Wahrheit die du da sagst.
Die WoW Spieler die jetzt noch WoW spielen haben eine Rosarotebrille auf. Auch ich hatte sie auf, hab sie aber ganz schnelle mit dem neuen Addon abgelegt und se inzwischen einiges aus einem anderen winkel, was viele Spieler derzeit noch nicht können oder es einfach nicht wollen, weil sie so verliebt in das Spiel sind.

Ja durch die Risse sterben die Questgeber in Rift. Aber genau das ist es was das Spiel anders macht. Es ist nicht dieses öde Questen bis zum Endlevel. Sondern man muss/sollte eben wärend einer Invasion die Questlager verteidigen und die Risse schließen. Das ist es was Abwechslung bringt. Und ja WoW laggt um einiges mehr als Rift. Klar können auch mal in Rift laggs auftreten aber bei weitem nicht so wie in WoW. Wenn ich nur mal eben zurückdenke: 
- Eröffnung von AQ in WoW, laggs ohne ende, man braucht gefühlte 30 Minuten um mal 2 Schritte nach vorne zu kommen
- Eröffnung Dunkles Portal (BC) laggs ohne Ende. Städtraid angesetzt, ca. 200 Spieler (Mounterfolg, jeder kennt ihn) Serverabsturz! GM meinte wir sollten doch bitte die Raids aufteilen! Gemacht, getan, laggs ohne ende
- WotLK ein reines lagg Addon
- Cata, das bisher teils ohne laggs läuft, aber an Spitzentagen dennoch einen hohen Ping (16k DSL) ergo - laggs!

Und wenn ich mal eben nur an den Headstart von Rift denke:
- Unzählig viele Spieler, Blaue Schrift (Spieler) überdeckte schon die Rote Schrift (Mobs) - keine Laggs!
- Erste große Invasion ca. 20 Risse, Mobs ohne ende die angriffen - keine laggs!

Die aussage mit Clon von WoW ist auch schwachsinn! Wenn du es ganz genau haben willst, hatte Blizzard damals auch das meiste von Everquest geclont! Und um dir eins zu sagen. Jeder Entwickler der derzeit Spiele auf den Markt bringt, clont (klaut, nenn es wie du willst) was von anderen Spielen. Würden die Entwickler dies nicht tun, würde man wohl nur alle paar Jahre mal ein neues Spiel auf dem Markt sehn!

Früher oder Später zu WoW zurück? Nein danke, ganz ehrlich! Den Faden in WoW verloren? JA! Was will man dort noch machen? Jeden Tag X-Stunden farmen? Öde und langweilig! Jeden Tag ein und die selbe Hero in 15 min. durchrennen? Langweilig! Es kommt nichts neues mehr in WoW, wenn dann hat Blizzard den Faden verloren und nicht der Spieler der nicht mehr weiß was er machen soll. 

Ständige Hotfixes und Patches in WoW die Klassen teils zerstören, PvP untauglich machen. Das soll noch Spaß machen? Nein ganz sicher nicht. Epische Items die einem hinterher geworfen werden! Ich hatte mich richtig gefreut wie es hieß "Es wird keine Epics mehr in 5er Instanzen geben" Was ist, mit dem nächsten Patch kommen wieder die Epics in die 5er Instanzen, so das wieder jeder der nichts tun will an sein Equip rankommt! Das soll noch Spaß machen? Für was dann noch die Raids machen wenn man mit 5 Spieler an gleichwertiges Gear kommt!

Ich hab sogar in Rift Spieler gesehn die schon mit BC in WoW abgeschlossen hatten, nachdem die Prequests entfernt wurden und der große Bossnerf kam. Und ja sogar Spieler die damals in meiner Gilde waren, den Server transten und man von diesen nie mehr etwas hörte (Manch einer hat eben in jedem MMO ein und den selben namen ). Und all diese Spieler sagten ebenfalls das es eine gelungene alternative ist zu WoW. 

Und nein wir wollen ganz sicher nicht andere Spieler täuschen! 

Grundsätzlich gebe ich so oder so nie etwas auf Meinungen über ein Spiel, wenn dies auf den Markt kommt. Wenn ich wissen will wie es ist, kauf ich es mir. Gefällt es mir, spiele ich es weiter, gefällt es mir nicht spiel ich es nicht mehr. Klar waren die ~50 &#8364; umsonst, aber damit muss Ich dann leben. Aber nur so kann ich mir dann eine Meinung bilden und vorallem meine eigene!


----------



## Cerastes27 (11. März 2011)

> Und wer sich langweilt bei WoW, der hat einfach nur den Faden verloren und weis nimmer was er machen soll.



Du hast bei WoW im Grunde schon seit längerem garkeinen Faden mehr, ich hatte anfang Februar alle Fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig. DIe Inis sind allesamt durchgzockt und ausgereizt. Ich sag dir aber mal was Rift wirklich gut macht, die Vielfalt der Tallentbäume und die freien Skillmöglichkeiten. Meiner Meinung nach war WoW schon lange auf dem absteigenden Ast, aber Patch 4.0.1 hat jedes bissl Niveau und Freiheit rausgefegt und seitdem is WoW auch total langweilig und öde geworden. Bei Rift gibt es einfach auch so im normalen Spiel viele Dinge die du allein nicht schaffst, Rift geht auf, Gegnerwellen kommen raus, bald auch Elite. Es gibt auch so in bestimmten Bereichen mal Gruppenquests. Insgesamt ist es außerdem einfach neu und unbekannt, obwohl ich auch Beta gespielt habe schon. Und dann denk mal bitte eins, nur weil die große Masse etwas sagt/macht, muss es nicht immer richtig sein. WoW war ja auch mal toll, aber hat sich so entwickelt wie ein Fußballsimulator zu einem Managerspiel steht, alles vollautomatisiert, Überraschung außerhalb der Raids null, alles zu statisch, alles zu gleich, Equip zu tragen wird richtig mies, weil man eh alles hinterherbekommt. Das Spiel mag für Anfänger und Neueinsteiger schön sein, und wer es spielen mag, soll das tun, aber jedem der ein bissl was tun will und dem es auch nichts ausmacht mal wo zu wipen, der ist dort doch seit langem nur noch am Schlafen...


----------



## Kaldreth (11. März 2011)

Ich kann nur immer wieder sagen! Wartet es ab!!! 

Es ist doch bei jedem, wirklich jedem Start eines viel versprechenden mmos das Gleiche! Jedes Mal wird gesagt, dass es super sei und es zum Himmel gelobt wird! Und dann nach einer gewissen Zeit sieht man irgendwann die Schwächen! Das war bei Aoc so, das war bei AION so und auch bei WAR war es so! 

Ich hoffe und wünsche mir, das es bei Rift nicht so ist aber wir werden sehen! Am meisten Sorgen macht mir um ehrlich zu sein das Endgame!


----------



## RedShirt (11. März 2011)

Cerastes27 schrieb:


> Du hast bei WoW im Grunde schon seit längerem garkeinen Faden mehr, ich hatte anfang Februar alle Fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig.



Cataclysm besteht zu einem großen Teil aus Überarbeitung alter Gebiete, und "Twink-Addon" passt schon in der Kerbe.
Du kannst jede Menge tun - schon alles ausgegraben?(Zeitverbrenner)
Du hast mehr Dailyquests im Angebot als Du pro Tag machen darfst.
Du hast immer noch einen PvP Sektor, wo es Dir sicher nicht langweilig wird.

"Alles gleich, alles bla" <-- Du bist einfach schon *zu* sehr dran gewöhnt. Spiel mal n halbes Jahr nicht mehr =) und dann komm wieder. Man kennt jetzt sicherlich viele Catainhalte wie seine Westentasche, aber Du bist (so lese ich raus) ein 1-Char-Spieler. Der findet natürlich bis auf Raids irgendwann wenig "neuen, frischen" Content für sich.

Kein Programmiererteam der Welt könnte das so hinstellen.

Gebt Rift die Chance, jeder wie er mag. Jetzt erstmal die Sturmphase der WoW-ist-doch-Müll-Aussteiger abwarten - dann in 3 Monaten weiterschauen.


----------



## excessively (11. März 2011)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Ich kann nur immer wieder sagen! Wartet es ab!!!
> 
> Es ist doch bei jedem, wirklich jedem Start eines viel versprechenden mmos das Gleiche! Jedes Mal wird gesagt, dass es super sei und es zum Himmel gelobt wird! Und dann nach einer gewissen Zeit sieht man irgendwann die Schwächen! Das war bei Aoc so, das war bei AION so und auch bei WAR war es so!
> 
> Ich hoffe und wünsche mir, das es bei Rift nicht so ist aber wir werden sehen! Am meisten Sorgen macht mir um ehrlich zu sein das Endgame!



seh ich zwar auch so - aber dennoch bin ich sehr zuversichtlich.
bei KEINEM der anderen mmos (hab aoc, aion, war, hdro u. noch ein paar spiele die so schnell wieder verschwanden wie sie gekommen sind) hab ich so lange spass gehabt und durchgehalten wie bei rift jetzt.
bei allen anderen haben sich die zweifel schon nach ein paar tagen / spielstunden eingestellt und ich habs wieder sein gelassen - wobei ich es bei zb. aoc u. aion sehr schade fand und diese nach einiger zeit wieder versucht hab weil ich mir gedacht hat das wird schon noch. leider war dem nicht so.


----------



## darksilver1 (11. März 2011)

excessively schrieb:


> seh ich zwar auch so - aber dennoch bin ich sehr zuversichtlich.
> bei KEINEM der anderen mmos (hab aoc, aion, war, hdro u. noch ein paar spiele die so schnell wieder verschwanden wie sie gekommen sind) hab ich so lange spass gehabt und durchgehalten wie bei rift jetzt.
> bei allen anderen haben sich die zweifel schon nach ein paar tagen / spielstunden eingestellt und ich habs wieder sein gelassen - wobei ich es bei zb. aoc u. aion sehr schade fand und diese nach einiger zeit wieder versucht hab weil ich mir gedacht hat das wird schon noch. leider war dem nicht so.



Ja im Vergleich zu den anderen games die ich in der letzten Zeit "angespielt" habe wie aoc, war, sto und aion sieht es zumindest so bei mir aus das ich ein 3 Monats abo abgeschlossen habe. Das haben zumindest die anderen games schon mal nicht mehr geschafft ........

Sollte das nix werden gibt’s ende des Jahres ja vielleicht noch SWTOR.


----------



## RaDon27 (11. März 2011)

excessively schrieb:


> bei KEINEM der anderen mmos (hab aoc, aion, war, hdro u. noch ein paar spiele die so schnell wieder verschwanden wie sie gekommen sind) hab ich so lange spass gehabt und durchgehalten wie bei rift jetzt.
> bei allen anderen haben sich die zweifel schon nach ein paar tagen / spielstunden eingestellt und ich habs wieder sein gelassen -



Geschmacksache, HdRO gefällt mir persönlich am besten der oben genannten, bei AoC und WAR hatte ich zumindest nen paar Stunden Freude, Rift hat bei mir irgendwie nach ner Stunde schon seinen Reiz verloren. Is halt nix Neues. N paar Skillbäume und Rifting machen eben keinen Hauptteil eines Spiels aus. Rifting is ne gute Idee, auch mit all den Belohnungen, aber das gabs/gibts eben schon in HdRO (Scharmützel). Die Story find ich auch nich sonderlich einfallsreich. Das soll jetz nich heißen schlecht! Ich zocks nu auch mal nochn bisschen weiter. Hab die Hoffnung, dass es mich noch packt. Wenn nich gehts zurück zu HdRO und WoW.


----------



## DoktorElmo (11. März 2011)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Ich kann nur immer wieder sagen! Wartet es ab!!!
> 
> Es ist doch bei jedem, wirklich jedem Start eines viel versprechenden mmos das Gleiche! Jedes Mal wird gesagt, dass es super sei und es zum Himmel gelobt wird! Und dann nach einer gewissen Zeit sieht man irgendwann die Schwächen! Das war bei Aoc so, das war bei AION so und auch bei WAR war es so!
> 
> Ich hoffe und wünsche mir, das es bei Rift nicht so ist aber wir werden sehen! Am meisten Sorgen macht mir um ehrlich zu sein das Endgame!



Naja, die Vorfreude auf AoC, Aion und War war riesig, das stimmt, aber kurz nach Start wussten eigentlich schon fast alle das auch diesesmal der Thron nicht fallen wird.
Rift schlägt WoW vermutlich auch nicht durch Spielerzahlen, aber ansonsten in fast jedem Belange, dessen bin ich mir nach ein paar Wochen "Sucht" eigentlich schon sicher


----------



## La Saint (11. März 2011)

Ich wollte immer schon ein WoW mit besserer Grafik haben. Ok, jetzt habe ich eines bekommen. Leider.

Man sollte mit seinen Wünschen vorsichtig sein. Rift ist so sehr ein WoW-Clone, das man jetzt schon ohne Mühe voraussagen kann, wie es weitergehen wird. Aber der Reihe nach.

- Questen ist bis auf einige wenige Ausnahmen langweilig, gibt aber immerhin gut XP und hält einen beschäftigt
- Die Level-Geschwindigkeit ist angenehm. Nicht ganz so schnell wie bei WoW, aber deutlich schneller als bei Aion
- Open-PvP ist ein Witz, hat aber Unterhaltungswert auf Grund der fehlenden Sprachbarriere.
- BGs sind business as usual. Capture the Flag spiele ich schon seit Doom, warum nicht auch hier.
- Instanzen: nichts Neues im Westen
- Raids: war noch in keinem
- Rifts: am Anfang ganz witzig, jetzt nervt diese ewige "Tut, tut, tara, der Feind ist da". Inzwischen ignoriere ich es.
- Noch gibt es Regionen zu entdecken. Aber die Welt ist deutlich kleiner als ich erst dachte.

Was wird man aber tun, wenn man auf Maxlevel ist? Und das dauert bei mir nicht mehr allzu lange. Twinken? Nicht wirklich. Da es für jede Fraktion nur ein Startgebiet gibt, und ich in Beta, Headstart und jetzt im Release insgesamt jedes mindestens 5 x durchgespielt habe, besteht bei mir geradezu ein Widerwille das noch mal zu machen. Außerdem, wofür? Bei Bedarf skille ich meinen Schurken als DD, Tank oder vielleicht sogar als Heiler (Barde?). Den Seelen sei Dank.

Um die Leute auf Maxlevel zu beschäftigen wird Trion früher oder später die berühmte Itemspirale starten. Die Karotte am Stil. Damit der dafür notwendige virtuelle Schwanzvergleich auch wirklich stattfindet, wird es Tools wie Recount und Gearscore geben. Ohne solche Tools ist eine Itemspirale nur halb so effektiv.

Und das ist dann deutlich mehr WoW, als ich mir eigentlich gewünscht habe.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## La Saint (17. März 2011)

Um mich mal selber zu zitieren:



La schrieb:


> Um die Leute auf Maxlevel zu beschäftigen wird Trion früher oder später die berühmte Itemspirale starten. Die Karotte am Stil. Damit der dafür notwendige virtuelle Schwanzvergleich auch wirklich stattfindet, wird es Tools wie Recount und Gearscore geben. Ohne solche Tools ist eine Itemspirale nur halb so effektiv.Und das ist dann deutlich mehr WoW, als ich mir eigentlich gewünscht habe.



jetzt habe ich gerade auf Massively ein Interview mit Scott Hartsman gelesen. Wörtliches Zitat:

*This is one I'm sure you get a lot -- any news about addons?*

* Nothing concrete yet. It's still something we'd like to do, but it's a balance of how do you do it the right way without screwing people. We have smart people thinking about it, and I think one of the first great opportunities are things based around buff and buff displays, since so many people have so many different needs. There's no way a default UI could meet all of them. I think it's also something that people will realize can be a positive thing.*​Und hier die sinngemäße Übersetzung:

*Nicht konkretes zur Zeit, aber wir möchten gern eine Schnittstelle für Addons einfügen. Zur Zeit überlegen wir nur, wie wir es am Besten machen ohne die Leute zu erschrecken. Wir glauben, das die Leute sehen werden, das sowas auch eine gute Sache sein kann.*
​Na, dann stellt euch schon mal auf GearScore, DamageMeter und ReCount ein.

http://massively.joy....t-hartsman-p2/

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Elathar (17. März 2011)

Um es gleich im vorraus zu sagen ich bin kein WoW fanboy sondern spiele auch Aion,Ultima Online,HDRO uvm.


Aber wenn ich vieles hier lese dann muss ich echt lachen...


Wo bitte macht Rift alles besser als WoW ? 	genau 0 .



Rift führt das Dungeon tool ein = WoW und einfach nur Faulheit der Spieler nach Leuten zu suchen.
Klassengenerfe aufgrund von Forum mimimi = genau das gleiche wie in WoW welches PvP zugrunde macht.

Das wars auch schon.... und wie ich es in den US/EN Foren lesen kann geht dort nun das /leave Rift los da der Support einfach nur eine Frechheit ist und leute Wochenlang auf eine Antwort warten bzw. Accounthacks ignoriert werden.

Wo ich bei Blizzard als mein Acc gehackt wurde nach 2 Tagen alles wieder hatte und jedes meiner Tickets innerhalb 6st beantwortet wurde.





Es ist schon lustig wenn Spieler zwanghaft versuchen sich Rift schön zu reden obwohl es genau 0 neues ist... es ist ein 1:1 Klon von Warhammer/WoW 


Und ich muss nicht Gott sein um vorrauszusehen das dieses ganze nervige gehype auf jeder MMOG Seite nach 1-2 Monaten vorbei sein wird....



Rift ist und bleibt einfach nur eine Lachnummer und ich bereue es dafür Geld ausgegeben zu haben.


----------



## ink0gnito (17. März 2011)

La schrieb:


> Um mich mal selber zu zitieren:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weil?Schau dir z.B HdrO Addons ein, kein Recount o.ä
Es gibt auch noch sowas, wie UI Addons, sprich sachen rein Kosmetischer Natur.



Nur weil in RIFT, eine Addon Schnittstelle eingeführt wird, heisst das noch Lange nicht, das man auch Recount, GS usw. erwarten muss.

Edit.: @ Elathar


Du hast WoW Release nicht wirklich mit Erlebt oder?Da war auch niemand auf so einem Riesen Ansturm vorbereitet, und die paar GM's die Blizzard da hatte, waren HOFFNUNGSLOS überfordert.Ist bei Trion atm halt auch, und nun?Abwarten.

Und ey, du spielst Aion?Dann weißt du was es dort für "Support" gibt, oder etwa nicht?

Von Klassen Generfe kann atm auch nicht wirklich die Große rede sein.

Wenn dir RIFT nicht gefällt, schön muss es ja auch nicht, aber dann bitte den Ball flach halten.


----------



## Myriu (17. März 2011)

Elathar...
von was für nem Game redest du? Rift bestimmt nicht.
Du hast warscheinlich mal grade nur das Startgebiet gesehen.
Ich bin zwar noch weit vom Endgame (lvl 24) entfernt, aber obwohl Rift unverkennbar Gemeinsamkeiten mit anderen MMos hat (außer Mobs kloppen und einen Char lvln) ist das Spielgefühl ein ganz Anderes.


----------



## eVox-0ne (17. März 2011)

Elathar schrieb:


> Um es gleich im vorraus zu sagen ich bin kein WoW fanboy sondern spiele auch Aion,Ultima Online,HDRO uvm.
> 
> 
> Aber wenn ich vieles hier lese dann muss ich echt lachen...
> ...



Ich glaub die Leute checken einfach nicht das WoW langsam langweilig wird.
Mein Gott, es ist 6 Jahre alt...

Und ich wette 80% der Leute hier kennen noch nichtmal WoW zu Classic Zeiten.
Da war WoW echt noch der Hammer.
Keine blöden Flugreittiere, kein Dungeon-Browser, 40Mann Raids, bessere Community und und und...

Nimm den Leuten jetzt mal alles weg, wie z.B. das Flugmount
Das geheule wäre riesig.

WoW spricht heute ne ganz andere Zielgruppe an als damals.
Ich selber hab das gefühl das nur noch kleine Kinder unterwegs sind.

Früher war WoW noch nen Rollenspiel...
Für mich ist das eher zu nem Action-Rollenspiel geworden,
einfach rushen, Endlevel erreichen und dann nur noch doof in Sturmwind rumstehen und auf irgendwelche invites warten.


Und all das bietet momentan Rift, aber das wollen die WoW-Kiddies einfach nicht verstehen.

Mich stört es nicht mit 60% durch die Wälder zu reiten,
es dauert zwar, aber man sieht die Welt, erlebt die geile Atmosphäre von Rift,
und man kann Artefakte enddecken.

In WoW nimm man ne Quest an, fliegt zu den Questmobs, springt drüber ab, haut sie um,
steigt wieder auf und haut ab.
Geil, so machen Rollenspiele Spaß.

Da kann ich auch Browsergames spielen.


----------



## floppydrive (17. März 2011)

Elathar schrieb:


> MIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMI






Geh mal Hello Kitty online spielen, ist mal was gaaaaanz anderes oder zock Sandbox sag mir bitte was du groß neu machen willst in nem Theme Park MMORPG?


----------



## Wellnice (17. März 2011)

Elathar schrieb:


> Um es gleich im vorraus zu sagen ich bin kein WoW fanboy sondern spiele auch Aion,Ultima Online,HDRO uvm.
> 
> 
> Aber wenn ich vieles hier lese dann muss ich echt lachen...
> ...



Der lächerlichste Post, den ich hier seit langem gelesen habe. Bestätigt einfach nur, dass du nicht annähernd im/am Endcontent spielst...sonst hättest den Gullasch da oben nicht verzapft.


----------



## Mephaistos82 (17. März 2011)

eVox-0ne schrieb:


> Ich glaub die Leute checken einfach nicht das WoW langsam langweilig wird.
> Mein Gott, es ist 6 Jahre alt...
> 
> Und ich wette 80% der Leute hier kennen noch nichtmal WoW zu Classic Zeiten.
> ...




Du sprichst mir von der Seele


----------



## Elathar (17. März 2011)

eVox-0ne schrieb:


> Ich glaub die Leute checken einfach nicht das WoW langsam langweilig wird.
> Mein Gott, es ist 6 Jahre alt...
> 
> Und ich wette 80% der Leute hier kennen noch nichtmal WoW zu Classic Zeiten.
> ...




in rift läuft man mit einer mikrigen oder fast garnicht vorhandenen story von lager a zu lager b. auf geradlienigen straßen und wegen, dann stehen 4 questnpc´s aneinander die dir die gleichen quests geben undzwar " sammel x und töte x " die mobs stehen dann alle wie von zauberhand alle auf einem haufen..



sry aber dieses argument ist einfach lachhaft... rift ist vom questen genauso aufgebaut wie wow...


und das rifting ? ist einfach nur nervig... wieso ? weil es alle paar sekunden anfängt und der zauber vom " riften " dadurch nach nur wenigen tagen weg ist. wenn mann in einer stunde um die ca. 10-15 rifts sieht, dann nervt es nach nur 1 tag und es ist immer das selbe.


----------



## Locopoco (17. März 2011)

Interessant, spiele Skeptiker, und habe nur wenige "BG's" verloren, schon mal was von selektiver Wahrnehmung gehört?



Kaldreth schrieb:


> Ja das ist ja schon im low lvl PvP so schlimm! Die Skeptiker gewinnen kein BG, weil die meisten einfach zu doof sind sorry! Was ich da schon für Sachen erlebt habe ist unglaublich!


----------



## Locopoco (17. März 2011)

Das Questdesign ist nicht dolle, ok. Aber bitte wo ist es anders als in WOW. Ach ja stimmt, bei WOW muß man alle 10 Queste mal nen Drachen reiten, oder ein Fahrzeug bedienen. Das ist mal Abwechslung.
Und ja es gibt bei WOW ein Quest, da ist man Questgeber, oder darf Plants vs. Zombies spielen, aber die paar Lichtblicke reißen den Karren bei WOW genauswenig aus dem "Questdreck" wie bei Rift.



Elathar schrieb:


> in rift läuft man mit einer mikrigen oder fast garnicht vorhandenen story von lager a zu lager b. auf geradlienigen straßen und wegen, dann stehen 4 questmobs aneinander die dir die gleichen quests geben undzwar " sammel x und töte x " die mobs stehen dann alle wie von zauberhand alle auf einem haufen..
> 
> 
> 
> sry aber dieses argument ist einfach lachhaft... rift ist vom questen genauso aufgebaut wie wow...


----------



## eVox-0ne (17. März 2011)

Elathar schrieb:


> in rift läuft man mit einer mikrigen oder fast garnicht vorhandenen story von lager a zu lager b. auf geradlienigen straßen und wegen, dann stehen 4 questnpc´s aneinander die dir die gleichen quests geben undzwar " sammel x und töte x " die mobs stehen dann alle wie von zauberhand alle auf einem haufen..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich finde das Argument nicht lachhaft...
Ich habe mich an WoW Tot geguckt...
Rift is was neues...

Ausserdem ist das immernoch nen Unterschied ob ich 2-3 mal "sammel x und töte x" quests mache oder 10 mal über jahre verteilt.
Es ist momentan was neues und das gefällt den meisten, und genau das wollen die meisten nicht einsehen.
Ich hab auch noch genug andere Sachen aufgezählt die mir in Rift gerade einfach besser gefallen.

Und alle beschweren sich über das rifting, wartet doch mal ab, das wird bestimmt auch noch geändert.

Trotzdem bleib ich der Meinung das sich die Community in WoW verändert hat.
Und die gefällt mir in Rift richtig gut.

Ich bin im meinem post noch nichtmal aufs Questing eingegangen,
sonder lediglich nur wie es in WoW abläuft.
Quest annehmen, Luftlinie zu den mobs fliegen und danach wieder Luftlinie zurück.
Von der Welt bekommt man kaum noch was mit.


----------



## Michalute (17. März 2011)

Niemand kann WoW schlagen, mein alles und geliebte WoW. WoW ist das Spiel überhaupt und ihr zerreißt euch das Maul darüber ..mein WoW alles meins jajaja ich liebe es Stunden langes stupides farmen bis 00.00 Uhr, danach schön erstmal ne Ini wo vor dem Loot erstmal alle rauskicken und auf ignore schmeissen. Niemand wird WoW schlagen!


----------



## Myriu (17. März 2011)

Es ist schon eine Schande wie ständig ein Spiel, welches schon über eine halbe Dekade sich immer weiter entwickelt hat, mit einem Neuling ins Duell geschickt wird...
Rift ist einfach besser WoW es am Anfang war.
Das Thema MMO ist bei einigen, die schon viele Jahre dabei sind, echt ausgelutscht und man sucht halt etwas neues.
Und wenn dann ein neues Spiel erscheint, das Gemeinsamkeiten mit meinem bis zum erbrechen gezockem Game hat, dann ist das neue natürlich von vorne herrein langweilig, Zeitverschwendung, Geldverschwendung, etc.

Mal nochwas nebenbei: Quests mit töte XY oder sammel YZ gab es schon vor WoW und da sagt natürlich keiner uhh WoW ist voll der Klon.

Mein Fazit: Würde man den Release-Stand von WoW in die heutige Zeit setzen und mit Rift vergleichen, dann wäre WoW arm dran.

Edit: Das soll nicht heißen, dass WoW schlecht ist. Ich habe es selbst sehr lange begeistert gezockt.


----------



## RedShirt (17. März 2011)

Ich halte es für sinnlos, in einem Thread "Meine Eindrücke von Rift" über WoW zu reden und zu vergleichen.

Wer Rift flamen will, kann ja gerne in den Anti-Rift-Thread posten. Aber soviel Kollegialität solltet ihr haben, Fans anderer MMOs ihr Zeug zu lassen.


----------



## Berserkius (17. März 2011)

Elathar schrieb:


> Um es gleich im vorraus zu sagen ich bin kein WoW fanboy sondern spiele auch Aion,Ultima Online,HDRO uvm.
> 
> 
> Rift ist und bleibt einfach nur eine Lachnummer und ich bereue es dafür Geld ausgegeben zu haben.




Da du es ja nicht mehr spielst kannst du es mir vielleicht schenken?

Gruß


----------



## eVox-0ne (17. März 2011)

Myriu schrieb:


> Es ist schon eine Schande wie ständig ein Spiel, welches schon über eine halbe Dekade sich immer weiter entwickelt hat, mit einem Neuling ins Duell geschickt wird...
> Rift ist einfach besser WoW es am Anfang war.
> Das Thema MMO ist bei einigen, die schon viele Jahre dabei sind, echt ausgelutscht und man sucht halt etwas neues.
> Und wenn dann ein neues Spiel erscheint, das Gemeinsamkeiten mit meinem bis zum erbrechen gezockem Game hat, dann ist das neue natürlich von vorne herrein langweilig, Zeitverschwendung, Geldverschwendung, etc.
> ...



Das muss ich dick *Unterschreiben*

Genau das werden die WoW-Fanatiker nie verstehen !!!


----------



## Teiby (17. März 2011)

NaturalDesaster schrieb:


> Wieso jammern alle wegen ELV ?
> 
> bei Paypal anmelden geht fix, kostet nichts, und auch die ziehen vom Konto ab, wenn man kein guthaben raufüberweisen will... ich finde PayPal eher Positiv



paypal wollte ebenfalls eine kreditkarte haben. konnte nur mit der kreditkarte den account aktivieren. aufn paypalkonto waren über 30 Euro.


----------



## DoktorElmo (17. März 2011)

Elathar schrieb:


> Um es gleich im vorraus zu sagen ich bin kein WoW fanboy sondern spiele auch Aion,Ultima Online,HDRO uvm.
> 
> 
> Aber wenn ich vieles hier lese dann muss ich echt lachen...
> ...



Wenn dich Rift so nervt, was machst du dann hier?
Traurig wegen den 40€ die du hinausgeworfen hast? Den Account wirst du fast zum selben Preis los.

Und ist für dich nun also jedes Spiel, welches ein Gruppensuchtool hat, ein WoW Fake? Spinnst du nicht ein bisschen?

Ganz ehrlich, bei dir stört mich das sehr wenig wenn du "/leave Rift" machst.


----------



## ink0gnito (17. März 2011)

Teiby schrieb:


> paypal wollte ebenfalls eine kreditkarte haben. konnte nur mit der kreditkarte den account aktivieren. aufn paypalkonto waren über 30 Euro.




Dann hast du was verbockt.


Ich habe mein Bank Konto mit Paypal verknüpft, es Verifizieren lassen, und habe die Digitale CE Edition + 3Monats Abo über PP Zahlen lassen.Ging Reibungslos.


----------



## Karli1994 (17. März 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Wächter sind die bösen weil sie die Andersgläubigen ausrotten wollen


genau genommen sind die Skeptiker die bösen auf Mathosia der ehemaligen heimat der Völker von Telara gab es einen Bürgerkrieg wo dann der anführer der anführer der Skeptiker eine Maschine aktiviert hat die die macht der Drachen benötigte und dadurch entstanden dann die ersten Risse durch die die Drachen und uhr gefolge nach Telara gelangen konnten und deshalb wollen die Wächter die Skeptiker auslöschen.


----------



## Elathar (17. März 2011)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Wenn dich Rift so nervt, was machst du dann hier?
> Traurig wegen den 40€ die du hinausgeworfen hast? Den Account wirst du fast zum selben Preis los.
> 
> Und ist für dich nun also jedes Spiel, welches ein Gruppensuchtool hat, ein WoW Fake? Spinnst du nicht ein bisschen?
> ...





mögen sich alle hardcore fanboys aufmich schmeissen...


zumal es nur umd en wow/rift vergleich ging was grp tool angeht also nicht versuchen anderen leuten was in den mund zu legen was garnicht der fall war


geh deinen rift gott anbeten -.- nur weil man hier ein wenig diskutiert und der meinung ist das es eben " nicht" was innovatives neues ist und wie die betreiber sagen " wow classic" muss man nicht gleich aggro schieben...


cya


----------



## ink0gnito (17. März 2011)

Geht halt nicht darum, was man Sagt, sondern wie man es sagt.

Und bei dir kam halt nur ein haufen Schei.ße bei raus =D


----------



## Jaraxle74 (17. März 2011)

Krasser Umgangston hier. Aber egal.

Erstmal zu mir 3 Jahre DAoC, EQ2 ne zeitlang, WOW seit Beta! Dazwischen WAR,HDRO;AOC anprobiert.

Von meiner Sicht aus find ich Rift echt ok es macht nich viel anderes als WOW das is schon wahr aber es ist auch Fakt das WOW nach 6 Jahren und 7 80er bzw 85er chars nicht mehr den spass macht wie früher.
WoW is für jeden der NEU anfängt ein Hammer-Spiel und sicher das beste was er kriegen kann. RIFT is eher was für alte hasen die man nicht an der Hand durchs Spiel führen muss und die auch mal was ausprobieren möchten. Dazu eignet sich RIFT dank der ganzen Seelen hervorragend und die Spielwelt zu entdecken macht ohnehin spass.
PvP is wie warhammer in den BG´s und die haben schon Spass gemacht find ich immernoch.
Questen is auch nicht fader als in WOW find ich.
Rifts sind ok man muss ja nicht immer jeden machen wenn ich kein Bock aufn RIFT hab geh ich questen bzw PVP oder Craften.

Mein Fazit.: Für alte Hasen aus verschieden MMOS die was anderes sehen wolle KAUFEN! Aber auch neulinge sollten reinschauen. Wer mit ner rosaroten WOW Brille kommt kann sich das Geld sparen.


SO LOng


----------



## Master G (17. März 2011)

ach das ist im prinzip eine endlose konversation.
ich habe nun etwas mehr als zwie jahre wow gezockt und war mehr als zufrieden. es ist sicherlich kein schlechtes spiel, doch ich habe damit aufgehört weil man alles schon kannte und ich neues land sehen wollte. 
nun spiel ich rift, alles ist neu, alles glänzt und es hat auch wow funktionen. wieso? weil diese technik anscheinend funktioniert und alles was bei wow gut ist, solte/ist hier gleich gut oder besser.
das die server, support etc nicht so gut läuft wie bei wow ist mehr als verständlich, da es nun mal einen grossen ansturm an fragen etc gibt, da noch nicht viele guides online sind. aber immerhin werden nicht von den 13 euro im monat noch andere spiele wie starcraft etc supportet.

insgeheime wünsche ich mir das wow mal richtig aufn sack bekommt, mit ihrer arroganz. dies ist lediglich eine perspektive von meiner sicht aus, jeder wow spieler wünscht sich desgleichen von der konkurrenz.
auf deutsch gesagt ist das hier nichts weiteres als ein sinnloser meinungsaustausch, bzw wen intressierts wenn du wow spielst und rift hasst? toll, dann hass rift weiter, stört ja kein mensch


----------



## Meister Obolon (17. März 2011)

Karli1994 schrieb:


> genau genommen sind die Skeptiker die bösen auf Mathosia der ehemaligen heimat der Völker von Telara gab es einen Bürgerkrieg wo dann der anführer der anführer der Skeptiker eine Maschine aktiviert hat die die macht der Drachen benötigte und dadurch entstanden dann die ersten Risse durch die die Drachen und uhr gefolge nach Telara gelangen konnten und deshalb wollen die Wächter die Skeptiker auslöschen.



Das stimmt so nicht. Das ist eine Wächterversion. Genaues weiß man bis heute nicht!

"Über die Herkunft der Risse ist nur wenig bekannt. Viele Wissenschaftler, Priester und Historiker von Telara streben danach, die Geheimnisse dieser gewaltigen Portale zu entschlüsseln. Es wird vermutet, dass die Risse durch direkte Angriffe auf den magischen Schutzbann, der Telara umgibt, entstehen. Regulos, der Drachengott der Vernichtung, versucht seine Schergen des Blutsturms zu befreien, die tief in Telara gefangen sind. Diese Angriffe schwächen den Schleier und verursachen Ebenenbrüche, welche die zerstörerischen Risse überall in der Welt öffnen."

http://www.heroesoftelara.com/de/game/rifts.php


----------



## DoktorElmo (17. März 2011)

Elathar schrieb:


> mögen sich alle hardcore fanboys aufmich schmeissen...
> 
> 
> zumal es nur umd en wow/rift vergleich ging was grp tool angeht also nicht versuchen anderen leuten was in den mund zu legen was garnicht der fall war
> ...



Wenn ich dich nochmal zitieren darf:



Elathar schrieb:


> _Wo bitte macht Rift alles besser als WoW ? 	genau 0 .
> Rift führt das Dungeon tool ein = WoW und einfach nur Faulheit der Spieler nach Leuten zu suchen._
> Klassengenerfe aufgrund von Forum mimimi = genau das gleiche wie in WoW welches PvP zugrunde macht.
> 
> ...



Willst du mir jetzt tatsächlich erzählen, das hättest du nicht geschrieben?

Und nein, ich bin kein Hardcore Fanboy, mir gehen mittlerweile die Quests am Nerv, bin aber gott sei Dank in wenigen Stunden im Endgame. Level 45+ ist hart.

Diskutieren heißt für mich, sachlich mit Argumenten eine Meinung zu untermauern.

Das "Rift = WoW weil es ein Gruppensuchtool hat", ist weder sachlich noch ein Argument, von deinem grausamen Schreibstil mal abgesehen. Du brauchst dich echt nicht wundern wenn man dich falsch versteht, vor dem abschicken nochmal über den Post drübergehen und der Text wäre problemlos lesbar, aber anscheinend bist du ja selbst dafür zufaul.

 Ich "schieb kein Aggro", ich identifiziere mich durchaus auch mit negativer Rift Kritik, aber deine ist einfach unterste Schublade. Inhaltlich und stilistisch.

mfg


----------



## ink0gnito (17. März 2011)

Hö?Was ist an 45+ hart?Nein kein Flame, will es nur Verstehen :>


----------



## DoktorElmo (17. März 2011)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Hö?Was ist an 45+ hart?Nein kein Flame, will es nur Verstehen :>



Hart ist der falsche Ausdruck, wenn man motiviert ist ist ab 45 ein Level in 3-4h zu schaffen, aber die Quests sind halt, und das ist mein einziger Kritikpunkt, immer die Selben. Das stört bis dahin wenig, eben weils so schnell geht, aber ab 45+ zieht die Levelkurve doch noch kurz etwas an, da merkt man das schon mehr wie eintönig die Quests sind.

Ansonsten aber ein Top Spiel und es gibt immer wieder wirklich tolle Reihen die auch unglaublich viel Spaß machen.
Aber in Eiskerngifel die Quests, die einem 5x ans Ende einer Höhle führen, sind nervtötend, da kann man sagen was man will.


----------



## Shredder87 (18. März 2011)

Für meinen Teil finde ich das Rift eine sehr gute Figur macht. Wenn man kein Bock hat aufs questen hat geht man einfach Risse hinterherjagen und hat da seine Gaudi. Oder ins PvP. Für meinen Teil habe ich mich entschieden Rift erstmal treu zu bleiben. Allein das man auf die Suche nach Artefakten und Schätzen gehen kann find ziemlich toll. Auch die Knobel Aufgaben sind mal was neues und hab sowas bis jetzt noch nicht in einem anderen MMO was ich gepielt habe gesehen.

Age of Conan zum Beispiel ist für mich die größte Mogelkiste die ich je gespielt habe. Die Anfangsinsel wird mit vertonten Gesprächen ans Spiel gefesselt und man denkt sich:"Wow wenn das komplette Spiel so ist es eins der beste MMO's im Bereich Atmosphäre!". Die Ernüchternung kommt genau dann wenn man die Startinsel hinter sich gelassen hat. Die Quest werden einfach wie Genre typisch hingeschrieben. Deswegen Mogelpackung. (Erfahrung aus der 14 Tage Trial)

Aion wollte der Asia Grinder sein mit dem auch per Quests und Instanzen hochleveln sollte. Sollte denn wenn man glaub so um die Level 25 ist hören die Quests zwar nicht auf aber sind so hoch das man Sie erst später bewältigen kann. Um auf das Level muss man natürlich grinden. Aber Aion hat ein schönes Berufe System meiner Meinung nach. Man hat die Chance einen besseren Gegenstand zu bauen. Für mich jedenfalls wars eine neue Auffassung wie man das Handwerkssystem interesanter machen kann. (Erfahrung einen Monat ab Launch)

Warhammer Online sehr cooles Setting, ausgereifte Spielwelt in Sachen Hintergrundstory aber hat mich aus irgendein Grund nie wirklich fesseln können. (ca. 1 Jahr Beta + 14 Tage Trial zum Kontrollbesuch wo das Spiel dann fertig war)

Auch ich habe WoW eine sehr lange Zeit gespielt. Bereuen werde ich es nur bedingt zumindest was die letzten beiden Addons betrifft. Blizzard hat sich verrannt und mittlerweile so das es nicht mehr zurückgehen kann. Mit Burning Crusade kam der schlimmste Content in diesem Spiel. Im Gedanken ist Arena eine tolle Idee gewesen. In BC war Arena eine kleine Wunde im Design die man hätte schließen können, Salop gesagt. Doch statt beispielsweise eher ein "Nice to have" Content zu sein, wurde es über die Jahre ein Spielelementarster Teil. Denn nichts mehr hat den Neid der Spieler höhersteigen lassen. Nichts hat mehr in Mechanik des Spiels übergreifend änderungen vorgenommen als die Arena zu balancen. Sry für mich hat die ganzen Balancing Versuche für Arena das Spiel zerstört. Blizzard ist den schwersten Weg gegangen den man hat wählen können. Eins muss man Blizzard lassen sie gehen ihren Holzweg zu Ende.
Jetzt kommt nicht mit "11Mio. Spieler können nicht irren" Gelaber. Auch die Masse kann sich irren. (knapp 5 Jahre Erfahrung)

Das Rift derzeit von vielen... sagen wir... "Kurzurlauber" aus WoW sind merkt man leider im Rift Forum. Es wird prompt die "Arena" ins Vorschlagsforum reingehauen. Ich bete das Trion das ignoriert.


----------



## La Saint (18. März 2011)

eVox-0ne schrieb:


> Trotzdem bleib ich der Meinung das sich die Community in WoW verändert hat.



Wohl war.

Ich hoffe, ich muß jetzt nicht den Unterschied zwischen Guter Küche und Fastfood erklären. Waren die klassischen MMORPGs wie Everquest und Ultima Online noch Feinschmeckerrestaurants, so ist Wow das McDonalds unter den Onlinespielen. Genauso wie alle Spiele, die seit dem darauf aufsetzen.

Auf die Frage, wie konnte das passieren, gibt es eine ganz einfache Antwort. Mit Fastfood läßt sich mehr Geld verdienen. Viel, viel mehr Geld. Und es gibt außerdem einen riesigen Kundenkreis, der auf Fastfood steht. Also machen die Spielehersteller genau das, was alle gewinnorientierten Unternehmen in so einer Marktsituation machen. Sie passen ihr Angebot den Wünschen ihrer Kunden an.

Hier wird sich über banale, einfallslose Quests aufgeregt. Wieso eigentlich? Das ist genau das, was die Mehrheit der Spieler will. Denen ist sogar das Lesen der Questtexte zuviel. Deswegen gibt es auch eine Zusammenfassung in einem Satz. Die wollen nur lesen, wieviel Mobs von welcher Sorte umzuhauen sind. Und dann auf der Map nachschauen können, wo sie diese Mobs finden. Und genau das bietet Rift.

Ich wünschte, ein Hersteller wäre mal bereit Geld aus dem Fenster zu schmeißen und Quests anzubieten, die ihren Namen auch verdienen. Mal ein paar knackige Rätsel einbauen, die nicht in einer Online-Datenbank nachlesbar sind. Oder ein paar Stunts verlangen, wie ein Sprung über eine Klippe, der erstmal eine Woche lang geübt werden muß. Ich glaube, es würde mir viel Spaß machen da im Spieleforum mitzulesen.

Mein Tipp an die alten Hasen, die Haute Cuisine schreiben können und auch wissen was es bedeutet: Genießt einfach die Millionen Dollar, die ein Hersteller heutzutage in Grafik, Design und Ausstattung stecken muß. Entdeckt die neue Welt. Erforscht deren Mechanismen, so einfach und banal sie auch sein mögen. Und wenn das Spiel anfängt euch zu verarschen, kauft einfach ein anderes. Das Preis- Leistungsverhältnis ist bei MMORPGs immer noch genial. Für einen Ego-Shooter zahlt man 50 Euro und bekommt eine Spielzeit zwischen 6 und 8 Stunden. Bei Rift habe ich 23 englische Pfund ( 28 Euro) bezahlt und habe 4 Wochen Spielzeit bekommen. Was will man mehr.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## eVox-0ne (18. März 2011)

La schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, ich muß jetzt nicht den Unterschied zwischen Guter Küche und Fastfood erklären. Waren die klassischen MMORPGs wie Everquest und Ultima Online noch Feinschmeckerrestaurants, so ist Wow das McDonalds unter den Onlinespielen. Genauso wie alle Spiele, die seit dem darauf aufsetzen.



Das ist ein sehr guter Vergleich,
von der Seite hab ich es noch gar nicht gesehen


----------



## Ironpain (18. März 2011)

Shredder87 schrieb:


> Auch ich habe WoW eine sehr lange Zeit gespielt. Bereuen werde ich es nur bedingt zumindest was die letzten beiden Addons betrifft. Blizzard hat sich verrannt und mittlerweile so das es nicht mehr zurückgehen kann. Mit Burning Crusade kam der schlimmste Content in diesem Spiel. Im Gedanken ist Arena eine tolle Idee gewesen. In BC war Arena eine kleine Wunde im Design die man hätte schließen können, Salop gesagt. Doch statt beispielsweise eher ein "Nice to have" Content zu sein, wurde es über die Jahre ein Spielelementarster Teil. Denn nichts mehr hat den Neid der Spieler höhersteigen lassen. Nichts hat mehr in Mechanik des Spiels übergreifend änderungen vorgenommen als die Arena zu balancen. Sry für mich hat die ganzen Balancing Versuche für Arena das Spiel zerstört. Blizzard ist den schwersten Weg gegangen den man hat wählen können. Eins muss man Blizzard lassen sie gehen ihren Holzweg zu Ende.
> Jetzt kommt nicht mit "11Mio. Spieler können nicht irren" Gelaber. Auch die Masse kann sich irren. (knapp 5 Jahre Erfahrung)
> 
> Das Rift derzeit von vielen... sagen wir... "Kurzurlauber" aus WoW sind merkt man leider im Rift Forum. Es wird prompt die "Arena" ins Vorschlagsforum reingehauen. Ich bete das Trion das ignoriert.




Genau getroffen, wenn ein neues Addon kommt sind die PvP Arena Spieler die ersten die Mimimi wegen Balancing schreien und das schlimme ist, Blizzard dreht an dieser Schraube obwohl es ein PvE Spiel ist. Sie hätten vielmehr einem kompletten Talentbaum fürs PvP opfern sollen und alle Spieler auf das selbe Niveau senken oder erhöhen sollen, dann hat jeder diesselben Vorraussetzungen und dann entscheidet nicht unbedingt das Gear sonder wirklich das können. Wie schön gesagt, Blizzard hat es schlichtweg verpasst und geht diesem Weg zuende.

Ich spiele selbts seit zwei Wochen Rift, es macht Spaß - die Welt ist stimmig - es ist einfach was anderes obwohl vieles von Wow kopiert ist, aber das ist kein Nachteil sondern für Umsteiger ideal. Wow hat auch mal klein angefangen und Rift hat auch mit seinen Kinderkrankheiten zu kämpfen (Serverwarteschlangen) aber bis jetzt wurde ich immer durch das Spiel entschädigt. Ich empfehle es einfach mal den alten Wow Hasen anzuschauen ohne vorbehalte und Bezug auf Wow - einfach mal spielen. Denke es werden einige bleiben.

In diesem Sinne, Probemonat ausnutzen! :-)


----------



## Ironpain (18. März 2011)

der schrieb:


> Die zahlungsart war mir in dem fall eig. egal, mir ging es nur darum das ich trotzdem erst nochmal 30tage kaufen muss trotz der 30tage free



Nunja, ich habe eine Prepaid Kreditkarte, die hab ich für das anmelden genutzt und danach das Abo gelöscht - so hab ich 30 Tage ohne anschliessendes Abo und wenn es mir nach 30 tagen noch gefällt, zahle ich per Online Banking Geld auf die Kreditkarte und zahle mit der, brauch ein Paybal :-)


----------



## natario (18. März 2011)

Bin nun auch seit gut ner Stunde im Rift-Fieber, das Game macht Spaß und die Welt schaut ganz gut aus, was ich bisher sehen konnte 

Habe einen Zwergen Schurken mit Klasse Klingentänzer + Assasine. 

Ich bin auf dem Shard Granitstaub also wwer Bock hat mal zusammen ne zu leveln einfach melden.


----------



## Jesbi (20. März 2011)

Hallo,

da ich kein neues Thema anfangen will, nach dem Motto: "Ich mag Rift" poste ich mal meinen geistigen Erguss hier rein.

Ja ich mag Rift und ich steh dazu.

Fangen wir am Anfang an,nachdem ich Diablo mehrfach in der Arsch getreten hatte war ich ein Taure und erfüllte meine Aufgaben fröhlich in Mulgore.
Das ist jetzt über sechs Jahre her und ich habe einige Tauren, Trolle, Orks und Blutelfen durch ihre Abenteuer begleitet.

Ich habe WAR, AION, RoM und HdRo getestet und nichts hat mich dauerhaft fesseln können, also ging ich immer zu WoW zurück.
Und bevor irgend jemand auf die Idee kommt meinen Post als WoW vs Rift zu nutzen, vergesst es ich mag beide Games.

Aber wenn ich jetzt Rift spiele bin ich quasi wieder in Mulgore, ganz am Anfang und ich lasse mir Zeit alles zu sehen und zu erkunden.
Ich freue mich also immernoch auf das erste Mal MC nur eben in Rift.

Hört endlich auf mit dem WoW vs. Rift.

mfg


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. März 2011)

Mein Eindruck ist ja, dass abends die Skeptiker im BG oft gewinnen und tagsüber eher die Wächter. Jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Bin auf Felsspitze bzw. im Pool mit Brutmutter.


----------



## Simcrism (20. März 2011)

Zu deinem Punkt "08/15-Quests" will ich mal was sagen. Folgendes: In einem weitreichendem, großartigem Spiel, wie Rift oder WoW gibt es meist mehrere tausend Quests, ständig kommen neue Quest(-reihen) hinzu. Wer mal WoW bzw. Wotlk gespielt hat weiß, dass mit dem 2. Addon viele Aufgaben dazu kamen, die ganz anders als die Standard XY-Quests Geduld und Geschick erforderten. Man fährt Fahrzeuge, die spezielle Fähigkeiten haben, steuert Kanonen etc. 
Bei der Entwicklung von diesen Quests müssen Schaden und Wirkung der verfügbaren Fähigkeiten genau ausbalanciert und eingestellt werden, d.h. man benötigt einen deutlich längeren Code, wo z.B. noch Zielorte, Flugbahnen etc. angegeben werden. Mehr Programminhalt bedeutet mehr Arbeit, in der Zeit in der so eine Quest entwickelt wird, kann man ebenso 3 einfache Kill-Quests mit einer netten Anlehnung an die Geschichte des Spiels ausarbeiten. Man würde einfach übermäßig viel Zeit mit der Entwicklung von Quests verschwenden.
Auch wenn die MMOs alle sehr ähnlich aufgebaut sind, mit viel Liebe zum Detail und Story wird Rift sicher ein Erfolg, aber solange das Schema gleich bleibt, wird auch keines von ihnen über WoW hinaus schießen, da kann man sich ziemlich sicher sein.


----------



## Spiritogre (20. März 2011)

Simcrism schrieb:


> Bei der Entwicklung von diesen Quests müssen Schaden und Wirkung der verfügbaren Fähigkeiten genau ausbalanciert und eingestellt werden, d.h. man benötigt einen deutlich längeren Code, wo z.B. noch Zielorte, Flugbahnen etc. angegeben werden. Mehr Programminhalt bedeutet mehr Arbeit, in der Zeit in der so eine Quest entwickelt wird, kann man ebenso 3 einfache Kill-Quests mit einer netten Anlehnung an die Geschichte des Spiels ausarbeiten. Man würde einfach übermäßig viel Zeit mit der Entwicklung von Quests verschwenden.


Bei einem Spiel. dass angeblich fünf Jahre in der Entwicklung und stolze 55 Million als Budget zur Verfügung hatte, kann man dann aber sicher etwas mehr erwarten, oder?

Man schaue sich mal an, wie z.B. in Guild Wars die Quests aufgebaut sind. Ich weiß, GW bietet ein komplett anderes System, dennoch sind da die "töte x Eber und hole mir dies" Quests praktisch nicht anzutreffen. 



> Auch wenn die MMOs alle sehr ähnlich aufgebaut sind, mit viel Liebe zum Detail und Story wird Rift sicher ein Erfolg, aber solange das Schema gleich bleibt, wird auch keines von ihnen über WoW hinaus schießen, da kann man sich ziemlich sicher sein.


Genau deswegen ist mir Rift im Jahr 2011 zu langweilig. Was mich vor sechs Jahren noch faszinierte, weil es neu war, ist inzwischen ein alter Hut.


----------



## Jesbi (20. März 2011)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Man schaue sich mal an, wie z.B. in Guild Wars die Quests aufgebaut sind. Ich weiß, GW bietet ein komplett anderes System, dennoch sind da die "töte x Eber und hole mir dies" Quests praktisch nicht anzutreffen.


War ds nicht so das man GW auch auf dem Max Level beginnen konnte, glaube Lev 20 wars. Das und die PvP Lastigkeit war es was mir GW immer gänzlich uninteressant gemacht hat. Sollte meine Erinnerung mich da trügen lasse ich mich gerne belehren.


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Genau deswegen ist mir *Rift* im Jahr 2011 zu langweilig. Was mich vor sechs Jahren noch faszinierte, weil es neu war, ist inzwischen ein alter Hut.



Redest Du jetzt von Rift oder WoW? Sorry aber Du schreibst Rift und dann sechs Jahre bringt mich etwas durch einander.

mfg


----------



## natario (20. März 2011)

Ich glaube er meint das es ihn vor 6 jahren faziniert hat sprich wow.


----------



## DoktorElmo (20. März 2011)

Man würde tatsächlich meinen, Rift fasziniere ob seiner "veralterten" Spielmechanik nicht. Auch ich bin den Themepark-MMO´s eigentlich müde geworden, dennoch bin ich total im Rift-Fieber. Irgendwie reizt es doch, was 6 Jahre sogut funktioniert hat kann ja nicht aufeinmal schlecht sein. Rift mag bezüglich seines Gameplays nicht überraschen, aber es macht einfach sehr viel Spaß, warum genau kann ich nicht sagen - aber das ist mir auch egal, ich habe mein Testmonat bereits verlängert.

mfg


----------



## Spiritogre (20. März 2011)

Jesbi schrieb:


> War ds nicht so das man GW auch auf dem Max Level beginnen konnte, glaube Lev 20 wars. Das und die PvP Lastigkeit war es was mir GW immer gänzlich uninteressant gemacht hat. Sollte meine Erinnerung mich da trügen lasse ich mich gerne belehren.


Jain ...
Du kannst in GW mit einem PvP Char anfangen, der ist dann sofort Level 20. Mit dem kann man aber nicht PvE spielen, d.h., du kannst mit dem nur in die PvP Arenen Porten und nicht in die freie Oberwelt.

Es gibt PvP Spieler, die behaupten GW ist ein PvP Spiel, es gibt Leute, die spielen seit sechs Jahren ausschließlich PvE, ohne das PvP nur überhaupt mal angefasst zu haben. Fakt ist, GW hat das ausbalancierteste PvP aller Spiele überhaupt. Ebenso Fakt ist, wenn du PvE spielst, brauchst du als Neuling, der nicht rusht sondern alles selbst erkundet und genießt, selbst wenn du täglich viel spielst mindestens(!) ein halbes Jahr um durch Prophecies (Hauptspiel) sowie Factions, Nightfall und Eye of the North überhaupt mit einem Char durchzukommen (GW hat eine durchspielbare Story, eine je Teil, das bedeutet auch, man kann nicht sofort überall hin sondern muss sich durch Missionen durchspielen, um in das nächste Gebiet zu kommen). Danach geht es dann ja mit dem Farmen von Titeln, Waffen, Rüstungen etc. weiter. 




> Redest Du jetzt von Rift oder WoW? Sorry aber Du schreibst Rift und dann sechs Jahre bringt mich etwas durch einander.
> 
> mfg


Während WoW vor sechs Jahren halt neu und faszinierend war, und ich seitdem eine Dutzend(!) MMOs (halt auch viel F2P sowie fast alle "großen" Titel) zumindest angespielt habe, ist mir Rift schlicht nicht innovativ genug. Es ist halt WoW in hübsch. Dafür bin ich(!) nicht bereit im Jahr 2011 50 Euro plus Abogebühren hinzulegen (50 Euro wäre okay). 

Insbesondere, da mir ein GW 2 in Zukunft etwa weitaus mehr Innovation verspricht (schau mal die Videos von der GDC 2011) und das eben ohne Gebühren.


----------



## FE3L-X (20. März 2011)

@ Spiritogre

hols dir doch in uk  hab ich heute auch über amazon gemacht! dachte erst das macht keinen Sinn sich das Spiel anzuschauen, nachdem ich WoW, War, AoC, GW, HdRO eigentlich lebe wohl gesagt hatte und auf SWTOR bzw GW2 warten wollte. Aber dank den dortigen Preisen und den ganzen positiven Comments zu dem Spiel hier dacht ich mir ich probiers mal, und find ich für 30 öken kann man das mal machen. Freu mich schon 
Wir sehn uns IG


----------



## DoktorElmo (20. März 2011)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Jain ...
> Du kannst in GW mit einem PvP Char anfangen, der ist dann sofort Level 20. Mit dem kann man aber nicht PvE spielen, d.h., du kannst mit dem nur in die PvP Arenen Porten und nicht in die freie Oberwelt.
> 
> Es gibt PvP Spieler, die behaupten GW ist ein PvP Spiel, es gibt Leute, die spielen seit sechs Jahren ausschließlich PvE, ohne das PvP nur überhaupt mal angefasst zu haben. Fakt ist, GW hat das ausbalancierteste PvP aller Spiele überhaupt. Ebenso Fakt ist, wenn du PvE spielst, brauchst du als Neuling, der nicht rusht sondern alles selbst erkundet und genießt, selbst wenn du täglich viel spielst mindestens(!) ein halbes Jahr um durch Prophecies (Hauptspiel) sowie Factions, Nightfall und Eye of the North überhaupt mit einem Char durchzukommen (GW hat eine durchspielbare Story, eine je Teil, das bedeutet auch, man kann nicht sofort überall hin sondern muss sich durch Missionen durchspielen, um in das nächste Gebiet zu kommen). Danach geht es dann ja mit dem Farmen von Titeln, Waffen, Rüstungen etc. weiter.
> ...



Sogar die Collectors-Edition kostet auf diversen Onlineshops nichtmal mehr 30 Euro...

Zu deinem GW1 Teil hast du von mir allerdings absolute Zustimmung, ich hab 1 Jahr lang GW:F und NF gespielt, nie PVP betrieben und es unterhielt mich trotzdem extrem gut. War wahnsinnig lustig als Minion Master Sohnquest-Briefe solo zu farmen und damit viel Platin zu machen ^^


----------



## odinxd (21. März 2011)

Elfenwelt schrieb:


> ...




Alsoo vorweg: ich spiele kein Rift, es gefällt mir aber ich wollte es nicht anfangen und ich spiele kein Wow MEHR weil es mir persönlich keinen Spass mehr bringt, aber:

dein Eintrag versucht irgendwie zwanghaft Rift niederzumachen. Du beschwerst dich über sich selbst heilende DD's ... gehen wir mal einen Moment in uns und Fragen uns ob sowas bei Wow nicht vorhanden ist? Ich weiss nich aber irgendwie... Eigentor oder?

Und warum sollte ein geschickter flinker Schurke nicht den Mob auf sich ziehen und ihn Tanken können? 

Ich weiss nicht wie ein Schurken Tank in Rift funktioniert aber ich vermute einfach mal das er durch ausweichen Tankt und nicht durch schwere Platten... Meiner Meinung nach ist ein tankender Schurke doch noch realistischer als ein Seuchenbringender oder frostiger Todesritter,

der mal eben im Kampf seine Teammitglieder vom Boden kratzt oder ist das sooo Logisch???


----------



## Parasîte1 (21. März 2011)

Oh mann....

Ich denke zu Elfenwelts Text muss man nichts mehr schreiben. Ich druck es mir einfach aus und tapezier meine Wand damit! Dann hab ich eine echte Wall of Text! 

Aber eins hab ich doch:
Du beschwerst dich über Rift und dass es WoW 2 ist, aber meckerst dass Schurken tanken können zB? Ich denke eher du willst an altbackenem festhalten. In vielen guten ROLLENspielen kann ein Magier natürlich heilen! Das mitunter gute alte Pen&Paper "Das Schwarze Auge" ist ein klassisches Rollenspiel und selbst da hat man als Magier die Möglichkeit Heilzauber zu wirken.

Du widersprichst dir selber~

Letztendlich rate ich dir dann doch gleich bei WoW zu bleiben.. Dann brauchst du nicht in 6 Monaten wieder wechseln.  

my2cp.


----------



## Bodensee (21. März 2011)

langhans123 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte hier mal kurz meine Eindrücke von Rift welches ich mir am Freitag gekauft habe mitteilen. Sowohl schöne als auch nicht so tolle Sachen.
> 
> ...



Das sind die Kinder von Wow, da sie in der Arena oder im Alterac immer auf die Mütze bekommen, müssen sie ihr Talent hier entfalten.


----------



## Kaldreth (21. März 2011)

Locopoco schrieb:


> Interessant, spiele Skeptiker, und habe nur wenige "BG's" verloren, schon mal was von selektiver Wahrnehmung gehört?



Es hat nicht viel mit selektiver Wahrnehmung zu tun, wenn ich 40 BGs spielen muss um die Quest in der ich 5 BGs gewinnen muss fertig machen zu können. Ich weiß nicht, wie es sich im Moment im low level PvP aussieht. Aber wir haben damals ordentlich auf Fresse bekommen!


----------



## Aldaric87 (21. März 2011)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Es hat nicht viel mit selektiver Wahrnehmung zu tun, wenn ich 40 BGs spielen muss um die Quest in der ich 5 BGs gewinnen muss fertig machen zu können. Ich weiß nicht, wie es sich im Moment im low level PvP aussieht. Aber wir haben damals ordentlich auf Fresse bekommen!



Doch. Es gibt einfach "schlechte Tage" und "gute Tage". Gestern konnten wir (Wächter) die ersten 12 BG's für uns entscheiden. Abends drehte sich das komplett, wir verloren 9 BG's in Folge. Im großen und ganzen wirds wohl, wie fast überall, etwa bei 50/50 liegen.


----------



## Spiritogre (21. März 2011)

FE3L-X schrieb:


> @ Spiritogre
> 
> hols dir doch in uk  hab ich heute auch über amazon gemacht! dachte erst das macht keinen Sinn sich das Spiel anzuschauen, nachdem ich WoW, War, AoC, GW, HdRO eigentlich lebe wohl gesagt hatte und auf SWTOR bzw GW2 warten wollte. Aber dank den dortigen Preisen und den ganzen positiven Comments zu dem Spiel hier dacht ich mir ich probiers mal, und find ich für 30 öken kann man das mal machen. Freu mich schon
> Wir sehn uns IG



Ne, ich hab' eigentlich wie gesagt keinen Bock auf Rift. Allerdings hatte ich wieder mal Bock auf ein "vernünftiges" MMORPG (sprich kein F2P), auch nicht HdRO oder GW bzw. WoW. Und habe so nach langer Zeit heute mal meinen AoC Account reaktiviert. Ich war überrascht, selbst auf meiner Uralt Hardware (C2D E6600 @ 2,4GHz, übertaktete Radeon 4870, 3GB RAM, Win7 Prof. 64 Bit) läuft es im Schnitt mit 25 FPS in den großen Außengebieten und Städten bei maximalen Settings (1680x1050, DX10, Weitenregler allerdings nicht geändert sowie Anisotrope Filterung auf 8 anstelle 16 (wobei ich da noch keinen großen Unterschied feststellen konnte)). Dass es dabei noch besser als Rift aussieht muss ich wohl nicht sagen. Hatte heute jedenfalls in Hyborien erstaunlich viel Spaß.

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich hätte Rift eine 85 als Wertung gegeben (ohne den Endcontent zu kennen, bin reiner Beta Spieler gewesen) es ist mir schlicht zu "WoWig", bietet mir nichts neues außer MMO Standardkost, macht aber Spaß, allerdings finde ich die Story aber zu schrottig.


----------



## Ironpain (22. März 2011)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Während WoW vor sechs Jahren halt neu und faszinierend war, und ich seitdem eine Dutzend(!) MMOs (halt auch viel F2P sowie fast alle "großen" Titel) zumindest angespielt habe, ist mir Rift schlicht nicht innovativ genug. Es ist halt WoW in hübsch. Dafür bin ich(!) nicht bereit im Jahr 2011 50 Euro plus Abogebühren hinzulegen (50 Euro wäre okay).
> 
> Insbesondere, da mir ein GW 2 in Zukunft etwa weitaus mehr Innovation verspricht (schau mal die Videos von der GDC 2011) und das eben ohne Gebühren.



Eben GW2 verspricht viel, wie viele Spiele vorher auch, die sich dann als Flop erwiesen - Rift hatte nichts versprochen und begeistert - vielleicht war deswegend die Erwartungshaltung nicht groß. 
Aber wie in vielen Foren schon angekündigt, schein GW 2 - der absolute Renner zu werden, weil so toll und innovativ. 
Ich habe GW 1 gespielt und habe den Eindruck gehabt, das ein umsonst Spiel mehr Kiddies U16 hat, als ein Spiel das man bezahlen muss, das Niveau merkt man und ich möchte nicht alle Teenies über einen Kamm scheren, aber der Großteil sind nun mal Rotzlöffel, die sich da austoben. Deswegen wird GW 2 nicht mehr gekauft und nichtmal angespielt, seien die Videos noch so gut.


----------



## natario (22. März 2011)

Ich mochte gw auch nicht wirklich, mich störte die leblose instanzierte Welt und auch sonst wirkte es nicht wie ein mmorpg


----------



## Meister Obolon (22. März 2011)

natario schrieb:


> Ich mochte gw auch nicht wirklich, mich störte die leblose instanzierte Welt und auch sonst wirkte es nicht wie ein mmorpg



Ist ja auch keins 
Und war auch nie eins.

GW2 wird eins.


----------



## Spiritogre (22. März 2011)

Ironpain schrieb:


> Eben GW2 verspricht viel, wie viele Spiele vorher auch, die sich dann als Flop erwiesen
> Aber wie in vielen Foren schon angekündigt, schein GW 2 - der absolute Renner zu werden, weil so toll und innovativ.


Nur das man bei GW 2 schon recht genau weiß, was kommt, was halt in zahlreichen Videos kürzlich auch Bestätigung fand. 
Der Punkt ist halt, GW 2 kostet keine Monatsgebühren, hat gute Grafik, riesige Städte, offene Welt (schluss mit Instanzen), man ist nicht mehr Zwangsweise in der Gruppe unterwegs, es gibt ein neues Questsystem sowie halt, was ähnlich den Rifts sein dürfte, Invasionen von Ortschaften, die Spieler dann gemeinsam befrieden müssen. 
Für mich ist das mit den Monatskosten schon ein Argument, da ich meist zwei Accounts brauche und 30 Euro im Monat zusätzlich, wenn man sie auch sparen kann weil es Alternativen gibt, sind auch schon Geld.



> Rift hatte nichts versprochen und begeistert - vielleicht war deswegend die Erwartungshaltung nicht groß.


Jain - also von Rift hat man erst recht spät, zumindest hier, erfahren, selbst wenn man Stammgast in (Rollenspiel-)foren wie halt hier Buffed ist. Aber dann wurde auch sofort mit Superlativen geworben: 55 Millionen Dollar Kapital für die Entwicklung ("wir haben mehr Geld für unser MMO als die gesamte Konkurrenz zusammen"), Entwickler mit Erfahrung im Genre: "Unsere Leute sind die BESTEN, die haben vorher Warhammer gemacht (ähem, kann man dann auch als Negativwerbung sehen ... ^^ ) oder waren irgendwie bei WoW mal mit beteiligt". Weiter dann mit "We're not in Azeroth anymore" - "Unser Spiel ist ist viel aufregender und nicht so langweilig wie WoW" (siehe Erklärung des Spruchs ein paar Posts weiter oben). Durch solche Aussagen schürt man schon eine Gewisse Erwartungshaltung. 

Ich bin aber auch der PvE Spieler, außerdem Rollenspieler mit Faible für gute Storys und Erkundung der Welt. Und da hat Rift mir eben gar nicht gefallen, die Quests waren halt öde, die Story empfand ich als unlogisch: Ich soll als Auserwählter Held die Welt vor dem Untergang retten, habe als "frisch Auferstandener" aber alle meine Fähigkeiten vergessen. Wenn dem so ist, wieso geben mir meine Leute nicht sofort die besten Waffen und Rüstungen und schicken mich auf eine Militärschule, wo ich im Crashkurs mein Handwerk beigebracht bekomme? Stattdessen bekomme ich einen schäbigen Kartoffelsack und einen stumpfen Zahnstocher in die Hand gedrückt und helfe irgendwelchen belanglosen Bauern harmlose Eber zu killen, die deren Ernte bedrohen, Hallo??? Hier hätte ein völlig anderes Konzept oder eine völlig andere Story hergemusst. 



> Ich habe GW 1 gespielt und habe den Eindruck gehabt, das ein umsonst Spiel mehr Kiddies U16 hat, als ein Spiel das man bezahlen muss, das Niveau merkt man und ich möchte nicht alle Teenies über einen Kamm scheren, aber der Großteil sind nun mal Rotzlöffel, die sich da austoben. Deswegen wird GW 2 nicht mehr gekauft und nichtmal angespielt, seien die Videos noch so gut.


Der Chat ist dein Problem? Darf ich mal laut lachen ... BUHAAHAAAHAA 
(Entschuldige bitte, aber das wäre wirklich der letzte Punkt, wieso ich mich gegen ein Spiel entscheide, deswegen habe ich es etwas gehässig ausgedrückt.)

a) Wenn mich der Chat stört, dann schalte ich ihn einfach ab. Das geht nun wirklich in jedem Spiel.
b) Wenn ich in einer Gilde bin, dann habe ich eh meist nur den Gildenchat an.
c) Wenn ich spiele, dann habe ich eh kaum Zeit dauernd den Chat zu lesen ...
d) in GW 1 gibt es heutzutage im Chat weitaus weniger Gespamme und "Kiddytalk" als in WoW oder Rift und früher tat sich da eigentlich nichts.


----------



## tekkon123 (22. März 2011)

da darf ich wohl lachen.was bei gw abgeht ist unter aller kanone.da ist wow ja noch richtig harmlos gegen.die idee sich mit der feindlichen fraktion unterhalten zu können,war ein griff ins klo.
und bei rift ist mir noch nichts grossartiges schlimmes im chat untergekommen.höchstens in den startgebieten.
allerdings wird sich das mit sicherheit im laufe der monate ins negative ändern.das lässt sich wohl nicht vermeiden.


----------



## GuardianWien (22. März 2011)

So jetzt habe ich eure Beiträge gelesen und möchte meine Eindrücke hier auch kundtun.

Zu Beginn möchte ich mal festhalten, ja auch ich komme aus der World of Warcraft - Welt, aber die Entwicklung und das Spielerverhalten dort haben mich dazu gebracht aufzuhören.

So nun zu Rift..

Ich habe in der letzten Betaphase Rift entdeckt, dank eines Artikels auf www.gamers.at.
Ein Arbeitskollege hat mich dann durch Erzählungen neugierig gemacht, worauf ich mich für die Beta angemeldet habe.

Schon in der Beta habe ich das Spiel lieben gelernt. Es lief flüssig (zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte ich noch eine Krücke als PC, also WoW sah nicht besser aus). Die Vielfalt der Questen, die Vielfalt der Talentbäume und die doch neue Umgebung brachten mich dazu, diesem Spiel eine faire Chance einzuräumen. Wenn man WoW gespielt hat, ist man gegenüber anderen Spielen voreingenommen, da WoW als Referenz hergenommen wird.

Ich habe den Head-Start mitgemacht, war irgendwie ein seltsames, aber doch "cooles" Gefühl damals noch auf den Login warten zu müssen. Schließlich war es ja ein Head-Start, nicht wie bei WoW, wo ein Addon rauskommt und man stundenlang warten muss, bis der Login-Server endlich reagiert.

Ich habe einen Krieger/Paladin [Tank] auf 50 gespielt, in einem doch sehr hohen Tempo. Jetzt spiele ich einen Schurken hoch, habe einen Levelpartner gefunden und wir questen uns gemeinsam fröhlich durch die Welt. 

Ich entdecke mit jedem Mal neue Stellen, Momente Situationen in der Welt von Telara. Derzeit ist meine Quest- und Spielemotivation ungebrochen, neugier bestimmt den Ablauf. Ich war bis jetzt nur in einem Bruchteil der Instanzen, welche aber sehr stimmig gestaltet sind, Bsp. Eisengrab. 

Was mich besonders angesprochen hat und noch immer anspricht, selbst mit Level 50 kann man gegen einen Level 15 Elite ganz schnell mal ins Gras beissen, eben weil er Elite ist. Derartige Gegner sind hier, dass was sie sein sollten. Instanzen im Alleingang sind nur teilweise machbar, eben wie es sein sollte.

Der Levelanstieg ist linear, nicht exponentiell was den ständigen Blick auf den Levelbalken vergessen lässt, man erledigt einfach die Questen.

Das Sammeln von Artefakten ist sehr gut gemacht, wo man diese Dinge überall finden kann, extrem krank, aber auch spannend, klettert man auf den höchsten Berg, um die Aussicht zu genießen, kann ein Artefakt da sein, aber auch wenn man abstürzt, ab einer unmöglichen Stelle landet, kann man eines entdecken. Die Position sind mannigfaltig.

Man lootet Items, "Crafting Material" hat aber noch keine Ahnung wofür, wann oder ob man es braucht, der Sammler wird bedient. Es gibt viele versteckte Dinge, welche man erst durch die Interaktion mit der Umgebung sieht, bekommt oder auslöst.

Kurzum, eine große aufregende Welt. 

Da sind die "öden, langweiligen" Questen Nebensache, weil sie einfach dazu gehören, hier kann man niemanden einen Vorwurf machen. Die Unterteilung von Story und Normalquesten ist dagegen wesentlich interessanter, weil man so schön einen Überblick hat, wo man sich gerade bewegt.

Als besondere Herausforderung sehe ich die Rifts, kommt es mit unter schon mal vor, dass man sich mit zig anderen Spielern, über 1 Stunde lang abquält nur um einen Punkt zurückzuerobern, weil da sooooo viele Gegner auf einmal stehen.

PVP hab ich nur 1x gemacht, dass war irgendwie lustig, kann auch nicht ganz erklären, auch wenn wir verloren haben, aufgeregt, hab ich mich dort nicht, was ich bei WoW immer getan habe.


----------



## Berserkius (22. März 2011)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ne, ich hab' eigentlich wie gesagt keinen Bock auf Rift. Allerdings hatte ich wieder mal Bock auf ein "vernünftiges" MMORPG (sprich kein F2P), auch nicht HdRO oder GW bzw. WoW. Und habe so nach langer Zeit heute mal meinen AoC Account reaktiviert. Ich war überrascht, selbst auf meiner Uralt Hardware (C2D E6600 @ 2,4GHz, übertaktete Radeon 4870, 3GB RAM, Win7 Prof. 64 Bit) läuft es im Schnitt mit 25 FPS in den großen Außengebieten und Städten bei maximalen Settings (1680x1050, DX10, Weitenregler allerdings nicht geändert sowie Anisotrope Filterung auf 8 anstelle 16 (wobei ich da noch keinen großen Unterschied feststellen konnte)). Dass es dabei noch besser als Rift aussieht muss ich wohl nicht sagen. Hatte heute jedenfalls in Hyborien erstaunlich viel Spaß.
> 
> Nicht falsch verstehen, ich hätte Rift eine 85 als Wertung gegeben (ohne den Endcontent zu kennen, bin reiner Beta Spieler gewesen) es ist mir schlicht zu "WoWig", bietet mir nichts neues außer MMO Standardkost, macht aber Spaß, allerdings finde ich die Story aber zu schrottig.



Was ist Standardkost? MMO s bestehen halt nun mal aus questen, leveln, Instanzen und PvP. Viele sagen das Rad wurde nicht neu erfunden aber was bitte schön muss denn verändert werden wenn es doch schon alles gab?!. Leute die MMO s zocken wollen doch genau das und nicht mit ein vorgefertigten Char anfangen und dann los daddeln. Kumpel von mir hatte sich damals auch GW 1 zugelegt und meint das es einfach mal was für zwischen durch ist und einfach nicht an die Qualität an spielen ran kommt wo man halt 10-15 Euro in Monat zahlt was auch verständlich ist. Natürlich kommt demnächst GW 2 und Star Wars: the old republic aber da wird es genau das selbe sein nur in einer anderen Welt und anders verpackt was in die zukünftigen spielen immer so sein wird. Also ich möchte es nicht missen und liebe es zu leveln, zu questen, instanzen zu gehen und PvP zu genießen. Habe auch alle MMO s durch und bin jetzt bei Rift gelandet wo ich einfach begeistert bin, was andere nicht Ansatzweise geschafft haben meiner Meinung nach. Dieser *Aha-Effekt* war für mich einfach da wo ich mir sagte: hier bleibe ich jetzt und zocke es ausgiebig und bin vollstens zufrieden. Jeder muss auch selbst wissen in welches MMO er eintauchen will, möchte ich was mit Barbaren? oder doch lieber was mit Elfen oder Orks oder sonst was ist jeden selbst überlassen wo man sich wohlfühlt. Ich persönlich fühle mich beim oben genannten einfach wohl und ich weiß auch nicht was in 1-2 Jahren rauskommt was mir dann besser gefällt aber das ist jeden selbst überlassen.


----------



## ink0gnito (22. März 2011)

^Dem gibt es kaum noch was hinzuzufügen.


----------



## eVox-0ne (22. März 2011)

Rift ist momentan einfach besser als Cata (Punkt).
Zumindest meiner Meinung nach.
Rift ist einfach Anspruchsvoller und auch viel mehr Rollenspiel als WoW momentan.

In Rift 30-40 Gegner zusammenpullen und wegbomben ist alleine gar nicht machbar.
Mit nem Frostmagier in WoW war das überhaupt kein Problem,
selbst die stärksten Elite hat man ohne ein kleines Problem umgehauen.

In Rift sind Gegner auch Gegner vor denen man sogar manchmal Respekt hat.

Dazu kommt einfach noch das es in Rift totalen Spaß macht seinen Charakter stetig zu verbessern,
denn das ist in Rift wenigstens noch ne Herausforderung.

Hat man längere Zeit WoW gespielt weiß man schon beim Twinken mit Level 1 was für Items man alles haben will.
Man weiß wo sie droppen und ab welchem Level.

Das ist einfach nur noch ein blöder Ablauf.
Nach so vielen Jahren kennt man einfach zu viel.

Ich hab WoW im Vergleich mit Rift gar nicht erst als Referenz genommen.
Rift macht mir einfach mehr Spaß und bietet fast genau das selbe.

Warum dann also vergleichen???

Ich werde weiterspielen nach dem Freimonat, das steht fest


----------



## Hellyes (22. März 2011)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Stattdessen bekomme ich einen schäbigen Kartoffelsack und einen stumpfen Zahnstocher in die Hand gedrückt und helfe irgendwelchen belanglosen Bauern harmlose Eber zu killen, die deren Ernte bedrohen, Hallo???



Naja, Eber verhauen musste ich auch, als Arthas' Untotenarmeen über Azeroth wüteten.


----------



## tear_jerker (22. März 2011)

Hellyes schrieb:


> Naja, Eber verhauen musste ich auch, als Arthas' Untotenarmeen über Azeroth wüteten.



Fairerweise muss man aber sagen das man man da auch nicht bei start von einem Intimshampoo gesagt bekommt, das man auserwählt wurde die welt zu retten ^^


----------



## odinxd (22. März 2011)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Stattdessen bekomme ich einen schäbigen Kartoffelsack und einen stumpfen Zahnstocher in die Hand gedrückt und helfe irgendwelchen belanglosen Bauern harmlose Eber zu killen, die deren Ernte bedrohen, Hallo???



Du musst in so ziemlich jedem MMORPG Eber verhauen.. irgendwie sind Eber ein beliebtes Ziel... Rettet die EBER


----------



## Spiritogre (22. März 2011)

tekkon123 schrieb:


> da darf ich wohl lachen.was bei gw abgeht ist unter aller kanone.da ist wow ja noch richtig harmlos gegen.die idee sich mit der feindlichen fraktion unterhalten zu können,war ein griff ins klo.
> und bei rift ist mir noch nichts grossartiges schlimmes im chat untergekommen.höchstens in den startgebieten.
> allerdings wird sich das mit sicherheit im laufe der monate ins negative ändern.das lässt sich wohl nicht vermeiden.


Äh, welche feindliche Fraktion? Hast du überhaupt mal Guild Wars gespielt?

Und wie gesagt, wenn einen der Chat nervt, dann macht man ihn eben aus ...



Tikif schrieb:


> Was ist Standardkost? MMO s bestehen halt nun mal aus questen, leveln, Instanzen und PvP. Viele sagen das Rad wurde nicht neu erfunden aber was bitte schön muss denn verändert werden wenn es doch schon alles gab?!. Leute die MMO s zocken wollen doch genau das und nicht mit ein vorgefertigten Char anfangen und dann los daddeln.


Nicht alle Spiele beginnen wie WoW, Rift oder HdRO. Man kann das durchaus geschickter anfangen, wie etwa in eben Guild Wars oder z.B. Age of Conan.



> Kumpel von mir hatte sich damals auch GW 1 zugelegt und meint das es einfach mal was für zwischen durch ist und einfach nicht an die Qualität an spielen ran kommt wo man halt 10-15 Euro in Monat zahlt was auch verständlich ist.


Es kommt auf die Erwartungshaltung drauf an. Guild Wars war einfach "anders". Wer halt nur WoW oder auch ältere MMOs damals kannte und etwas ähnliches erwartete, der wurde natürlich enttäuscht. In GW hat man nunmal eine 8-Mann Party, die man ggf. durch Henchmen (und seit Kurzem auch vollständig durch Helden) auffüllen kann/muss/sollte. Man hat eine klare Story, die man wie in einem Single Player RPG a la Dragon Age oder The Witcher durchspielen muss. Man muss sich halt langsam von Ort zu Ort durch die Story inklusive Zwischensequenzen arbeiten. GW ähnelt also mehr einem Offline-RPG mit Online-Mehrspielermodus als dem herkömmlichen Standard MMO. Und es geht in GW auch nicht um das Leveln, sondern um das taktische erlernen seiner Skills um gegen den auch nach erreichen des maximalen Levels stetig ansteigenden Schwierigkeitsgrades bestehen zu können. Aber zu sagen, es hat nicht die Qualität von anderen MMOs ist schwachsinn! Im Gegenteil könnten sich die anderen bei vielen Punkten gerne eine Scheibe bei GW abschneiden, sei es bei den Quests, beim einzigartigen Skillsystem oder schlicht beim Balancing des PvP Modus.



> Natürlich kommt demnächst GW 2 und Star Wars: the old republic aber da wird es genau das selbe sein nur in einer anderen Welt und anders verpackt was in die zukünftigen spielen immer so sein wird. Also ich möchte es nicht missen und liebe es zu leveln, zu questen, instanzen zu gehen und PvP zu genießen. Habe auch alle MMO s durch und bin jetzt bei Rift gelandet wo ich einfach begeistert bin, was andere nicht Ansatzweise geschafft haben meiner Meinung nach. Dieser *Aha-Effekt* war für mich einfach da wo ich mir sagte: hier bleibe ich jetzt und zocke es ausgiebig und bin vollstens zufrieden. Jeder muss auch selbst wissen in welches MMO er eintauchen will, möchte ich was mit Barbaren? oder doch lieber was mit Elfen oder Orks oder sonst was ist jeden selbst überlassen wo man sich wohlfühlt. Ich persönlich fühle mich beim oben genannten einfach wohl und ich weiß auch nicht was in 1-2 Jahren rauskommt was mir dann besser gefällt aber das ist jeden selbst überlassen.


Rift ist, wie ich mehrfach schon sagte, ja auch ein tolles Spiel! Aber ich bin halt Rollenspieler, ich mag eine vernünftige Story, einen guten und vor allem plausiblen Grund warum ich was mache. Nehme ich als Beispiel mal das F2P Game Aika Online. Da werde ich als Soldatenrekrut in eine neue Stadt geschickt. Als neuer Rekrut in einem kriegsbedrohten Land muss ich eben erst mal den Bauern bei Kleinkram helfen, um die Versorgung sicherzustellen, während meine erfahreneren Kollegen weit weg an der Front kämpfen. Das macht halt meiner Ansicht mehr Sinn, als das was Rift einen auftischt. Ich hatte in der Rift Beta auch meinen Spaß, wobei ich Fantasy übrigens typischer Sci-Fi vorziehe aber mir Steampunk oder Cyberpunk durchaus sehr zusagt (was würde ich für ein gutes Shadowrun MMORPG geben ...) aber ich habe keine Lust für ein 08/15 MMO, das nichts anders macht als WoW wieder von vorne mit dem Gleichen nochmal anzufangen. Da kann ich dann auch WoW, HdRO oder Aion (oder eines der besseren F2P Games wie Rappelz, Aika, Requim Bloodymare, Runes of Magic etc. pp.) einfach weiterspielen. Das hängt aber klar von meinen Präferenzen ab, die da sind: gute Story, viel Erforschen / Sightseeing, gutes Rollenspiel und Interaktion mit anderen Mitspielern. Auf Instanzen, Raids und Itemwahn geschweige denn PvP stehe ich persönlich eben gerade nicht.


----------



## DoktorElmo (22. März 2011)

Anderes Thema, gehts nur dem Shard Rhazade so oder hat schon ein massiver Spielerschwund eingesetzt?
Letzte Woche noch waren in der Gilde durchgehend 20 Spieler on, gerade sind wir zu 2. Der Chatkanal ist tod, in der Hauptstadt vereinzelt Leute.

Relativ unverständlich oO


----------



## natario (22. März 2011)

Also auf granitstaub ist zur prime timetime oft noch Warteschlangen


----------



## ink0gnito (22. März 2011)

In RIFT sind die Spieler, wie ich merke sowieso meist Relativ Ruhig.

Auch bei uns auf Immerwacht, wird eher selten was Geschrieben.Aber wehe ich suche im 50er Chat Kanal nach XY für Eine Expert Instanz, da melden sich 30 Leute, überwiegend DD's :>

Auch in den Kriegsfronten wird selten Gesprochen, und das obwohl dort natürlich welche Sind.Ist eben ganz anders wie in WoW, ka woher das kommt (:

Schau halt auf die Server auslastung.Praktisch jeder Server ist meistens auf Hoch, nur vereinzelt welche auf Mittel, was man eig. nur bei den neueren Servern sieht.


----------



## Thoraxos (22. März 2011)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Auf Instanzen, Raids und Itemwahn geschweige denn PvP stehe ich persönlich eben gerade nicht.




häh? aber das sind punkte in denen es doch bei online-rollenspiele geht. ist ja wie shooterspiele ohne waffen.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (22. März 2011)

Thoraxos schrieb:


> häh? aber das sind punkte in denen es doch bei online-rollenspiele geht. ist ja wie shooterspiele ohne waffen.



Eben nicht zwangsweise. Ich persönlich mag PvP auch, genauso auch hin und wieder einen Raid, ich brauch aber nicht die besten Epics und sonstwas, mir reichts wenn mein Char einigermaßen toll aussieht. 
Landschaften erkunden, Neues entdecken, sowie eben RP macht mir in MMO's fast noch mehr Spaß. Jedenfalls mehr als Hardcore Raiden oder dauerhaft nur PvP, zur Abwechslung mal ein wenig die Landschaft genießen ist auch mal ganz nett.
Sowas gefiel mir z.B. in Warhammer Online schon sehr gut mit dem Wälzer, wo man hier und da Einträge bekam, wenn man irgendetwas besonderes fand und für vieles sogar noch irgendwelche Belohnungen. Soll kein Vergleich sein, nur ein Beispiel. Hab Rift zwar noch nicht gezockt, aber das mit den Rästeln und Artefakten hört sich doch auch ganz interessant an.


----------



## Klos1 (22. März 2011)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich bin aber auch der PvE Spieler, außerdem Rollenspieler mit Faible für gute Storys und Erkundung der Welt. Und da hat Rift mir eben gar nicht gefallen, die Quests waren halt öde, die Story empfand ich als unlogisch: Ich soll als Auserwählter Held die Welt vor dem Untergang retten, habe als "frisch Auferstandener" aber alle meine Fähigkeiten vergessen. Wenn dem so ist, wieso geben mir meine Leute nicht sofort die besten Waffen und Rüstungen und schicken mich auf eine Militärschule, wo ich im Crashkurs mein Handwerk beigebracht bekomme? Stattdessen bekomme ich einen schäbigen Kartoffelsack und einen stumpfen Zahnstocher in die Hand gedrückt und helfe irgendwelchen belanglosen Bauern harmlose Eber zu killen, die deren Ernte bedrohen, Hallo??? Hier hätte ein völlig anderes Konzept oder eine völlig andere Story hergemusst.



Was hat ein solches Spiel den bitte mit Logik zu tun? Logik seh ich weder in Wow, noch in Warhammer, noch in Guild Wars, noch sonst wo.


----------



## tekkon123 (23. März 2011)

@Spiritogre   luxon vs kursik in prophecies?hast du denn alle addons gespielt von guildwars?


also jetzt mal erlich.ich habe mir fast alle deine kommentare durchgelesen und denke das du im völlig falschen genre bist.
an deiner stelle würde ich offline rpgs spielen,ich glaube da wirst du glücklicher.


----------



## Rotel (23. März 2011)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Anderes Thema, gehts nur dem Shard Rhazade so oder hat schon ein massiver Spielerschwund eingesetzt?
> Letzte Woche noch waren in der Gilde durchgehend 20 Spieler on, gerade sind wir zu 2. Der Chatkanal ist tod, in der Hauptstadt vereinzelt Leute.
> 
> Relativ unverständlich oO




Nein, im Gegenteil - zumindest nicht wo ich spiele. Aber ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass auf einigen Shards nicht mehr soviele Spieler on sind wie auch schon.


----------



## Tatanka1982 (23. März 2011)

Guten tag! Rift spaltet mich persönlich!  Am anfang begeistert jetzt ernüchtert!  Spiele meinen kleri gern healn is halt mal klasse gg! Jedoch gefallen mir die instanzen gar nicht was nicht schlimm ist eher schlimm finde ich,dass ich bereits jetzt nach 3 wochen di lust verliere meinen char die letzten lvl auf 50 zu gönnen! Rift ist was anderes keine frage auch gu
t! Jedochwie es scheint spricht es meine wenigkeit wohl auf dauer nicht an....


----------



## Spiritogre (23. März 2011)

Thoraxos schrieb:


> häh? aber das sind punkte in denen es doch bei online-rollenspiele geht. ist ja wie shooterspiele ohne waffen.



Äh, du weißt schon, was ein Rollenspiel ist, oder? Mein Fokus liegt mehr auf Rollenspiel als auf Herausforderung, Wettbewerb oder Itemwahn. Einen Raid kann ich eben auch in einem Shooter haben (heißt da bloß anders), da brauche ich kein MMORPG für...




Klos schrieb:


> Was hat ein solches Spiel den bitte mit Logik zu tun? Logik seh ich weder in Wow, noch in Warhammer, noch in Guild Wars, noch sonst wo.



OH MEIN GOTT

Es gibt Fantasywelten, die sind in sich schlüssig aufgebaut und es gibt solche, die sind es nicht. Natürlich ist Fantasy "unlogisch" oder vielmehr unrealistisch aber deswegen heißt es ja auch Fantasy ...
Aber innerhalb eines fantastischen, imaginären Universums sollte auch inhaltlich alles stimmig sein. Undzwar weil sonst das ganze System in sich Zusammenbricht, wenn Unglaubwürdigkeiten nicht plausibel erklärt werden.





tekkon123 schrieb:


> @Spiritogre luxon vs kursik in prophecies?hast du denn alle addons gespielt von guildwars?


Ah, okay es ging um den PvP Modus. Wie gesagt, ich spiele (praktisch) kein PvP. Habe vor Urzeiten ein paarmal in den Zufallsarenen oder in der Halle der Helden gespielt, das war's aber auch schon. 

Aber mal ehrlich, sich darüber aufzuregen wenn zwei gegeneinander spielende Gruppen sich im Chat gegenseitig beschimpfen kommt mir jetzt aber arg aufgesetzt vor. Man kann das auch als "Demotivationsversuch" des Gegners abtun. 
Und ich frage mich, wer beim PvP die Zeit hat den Chat zu lesen?




> also jetzt mal erlich.ich habe mir fast alle deine kommentare durchgelesen und denke das du im völlig falschen genre bist.
> an deiner stelle würde ich offline rpgs spielen,ich glaube da wirst du glücklicher.


Oh, ich liebe selbstverständlich auch offline RPGs! Meine Favoriten sind Oblivion, The Witcher und Dragon Age: Origins. 

Aber nur weil ich ein MMORPG als RPG sehe und nicht als Actiongame ist es doch gerade die Interaktionsmöglichkeit mit anderen Spielern sowie das zusammen zocken, was ein MMORPG von Offline-RPGs unterscheidet.

Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, wieviele Leute meinen ein MMORPG ist gemacht, um jeden Tag stundenlang Raidinstanzen immer und immer wieder abzuackern? Eigentlich wurden diese Raids nur eingeführt, weil die Dauerzocker und Itemfetischisten sonst nichts in einem Online-RPG anzufangen wussten. Was ein RPG eigentlich ausmacht, haben die wohl nicht verstanden? Ein Blick auf den Großvater Ultima Online würde hier sicher so Manchem die Augen öffnen.
Das ist genau das gleiche wie mit dem Bereits erwähnten Guild Wars Spielern, die Stock und Steif behaupten, GW ist ein reines PvP Spiel. Das GW vier wunderbare Kampagnen hat, das haben die wohl schlicht nicht gemerkt ...

Jeder soll auf seine Art glücklich werden in einem MMORPG, wer meint Story und vernünftige gut ausgearbeitete Quests sind Ballast und es geht nur darum so schnell wie möglich den maximalen Level zu erreichen um dann in den immer gleichen Raidinstanzen abzuhängen um hoffentlich mal ein neues tolles Item für die "Roxxor" Rüstung zu bekommen, meinetwegen, warum nicht, wenn es diejenige Person glücklich macht. 
Aber dagegen anzumeckern, wenn jemand ein MMORPG eben nicht so spielen will sondern wie ein MMORPG dem Namen nach, dann ist das nicht in Ordnung! Leben und Leben lassen heißt die Devise.


----------



## Nahemis (23. März 2011)

Ich finde Rift sehr genial. 
Die gesammte Atmosphere in dem Spiel hat mich voll in ihren Bann gezogen. 

Ich habe vorher Aion gespielt und ich finde die Quests von Rift deutlich einfallsreicher und abwechslungsreicher als die von Aion. 

Besonders gut gefällt mir an Rift, dass es viel Abwechslung bietet (z.B. BG´s, Instanzen und die Risse), aber auch das Seelensystem und die tolle Grafik gefallen mir sehr gut.

LG


----------



## natario (24. März 2011)

Also bin nun Stufe 19 und habe den Silberwald geschafft, wenn das Niveau Atmoshäre und Spielinhalt so bleibt dann werde ich auch dabei bleiben. War eben erste Mal in RDF und muss sagen, es ist gelungen, der Jahreszeitenwechsel und Co sahen Top aus, besonders der Schneesturm war einfach genial. Weiter so...


----------



## ink0gnito (24. März 2011)

Ja das bleibt so :>

Insbesondere der Dämmerwald (Das Gebiet nach Silberwald) sieht nochmal eine ganze ecke Geiler aus, was Atmo angeht (:

Vorallem Tief Nachts.


Nadann, viel Spaß in diesem sehr Stimmigen Gebiet.


Insbesondere die Stadt dort (Dämmerscheid), sieht Hammer aus (:


----------



## natario (24. März 2011)

Ich bin kurz vor dem Dämmerwald hab bereits die reisequest


----------



## Bodensee (24. März 2011)

WoW ist ein Game, Rift ist ein anderes Game. Jeder soll spielen was ihm beliebt. So sind alle zufrieden.


----------



## Stevesteel (25. März 2011)

Silberwald?
Dämmerwald?
Hehe, schreibt ihr über Rift oder über WOW?


----------



## ink0gnito (25. März 2011)

http://www.moviereporter.net/assets/movies/poster/000/010/596/original/foerster_vom_silberwald_der.jpg

http://www.kuhpfad.de/kuhpfad_niederrhein_natur/naturschauplaetze_daemmer_wald.htm




Wir schreiben über das.

Nicht Denken das Blizzard diese Namen Erfunden hat.Aso ja Sry, Blizz hat alles Erfunden, selbst die Erde ist von Blizz gemacht worden.


----------



## Ironpain (25. März 2011)

Was immer wieder beeindruckend ist, sind die Raids die sich bilden wenn Invasionen kommen, diese dann zurückgeschlagen werden bis zum Oberboss, das ist Dynamisch, lebendig und macht Spaß - das hat WoW nicht - man darf gespannt sein, als HdRo rauskam mit dem Erfolgesystem das vielen gefallen hat, hat Blizzard schnell kopiert und auch ins Spiel eingebracht. Nur können sie das große plus von Rift (Risse und Invasionen) nicht kopieren, dazu müssten sie das komplette System verändern, da Blizzard lieber auf Solospiel und Phasing setzt.

Seien wir ehrlich - WoW ist ein Opa, der schon vom Urvater Ultima Online abgeschaut hat - aber irgendwann ist der Zenit überschritten und es tut sich neue Spiele auf. Man sollte diesen Spielen eine Chance einräumen. Bei manchen Kommentaren kommt es mir vor, als haben die Wow Spieler Angst etwas zu verlieren. Ich habe jetzt nach 6 Jahren aufgehört, es war eine schöne Zeit in der man viel erlebt hat, für mich ist Warcraft nach 3 Addons definitv ausgelutscht und das sollten auch die Spieler akzeptieren die eben erst bei Lichking angefangen haben.

Auch ich hab dem mit gemischten Gefühlen gegenüber gestanden, aber ich hab mir gedacht - schau es dir an gib dem Ding eine Chance wie einst Wow und es ist was neues, mit gewohntem Gameplay, nach 22 Leveln ist immer noch Begeisterung da.

Wem WoW noch Spaß macht, dann ist das schön - aber es sollte die Toleranz da sein, das sich immer mehr Spieler in Richtung Rift verabschieden.


----------



## Spiritogre (25. März 2011)

Ironpain schrieb:


> Auch ich hab dem mit gemischten Gefühlen gegenüber gestanden, aber ich hab mir gedacht - schau es dir an gib dem Ding eine Chance wie einst Wow und es ist was neues, mit gewohntem Gameplay, nach 22 Leveln ist immer noch Begeisterung da.


Sechs Jahre WoW gegen ein paar Stündchen in Rift = 22 Level, gegenüberzustellen ist irgendwie ... 


Ich finde diese "WoW ist veraltet" oder "WoW ist doch (heute) der letzte Ro..." Kommentare immer sehr erheiternd. Ich bin immer sehr gespannt, wie Leute die sowas schreiben in sechs Monaten, einem Jahr, dann über ihren neuen Liebling urteilen würden - geschweige denn in sechs Jahren!


----------



## ink0gnito (25. März 2011)

Ich sehe nicht "Verwerfliches" in diesem Post.

Ok gut, das mit WoW ist der Letzte Schei.ß, obwohl man es z.B 6Jahre gespielt hat, ist Arm ja, denn immerhin haben die Wenigsten, viele Spiele, die einen JAHRELANG Top Unterhalten.

Aber Das mit WoW ist veraltet, kann ich nachvollziehen, vorallem halt für die Veteranen.
Ich kann von mir aus Sagen, ich Spiele WoW seit der US Closed Beta, das war irg.wann mal Ende 03, anfang 04, ka mehr Genau.

Hatte bislang 4x Pausen, zusammen Gerechnet von max. 1 Jahr, und ja, bereits nach 2 Wochen Cata war mir Extrem Langweilig.Also kam RIFT genau Richtig :>
Und RIFT muss, zumindest mich Persönlich auch garnicht 5-6Jahre lang Unterhalten, wie es WoW gemacht hat.Hauptsache es reicht für eine Zeitlang (:


----------



## natario (25. März 2011)

Sehe das genauso, WoW muss man es lassen, diesem Erfolg schafft heute kaum ein mmo. Aber muss man auch bedenken, das WoW zu der Zeit nicht wirkliche Konkurrenz hatte, es gab da meine ich nicht so eine Auswahl an P2P und F2P games mit teilweise guten content. Heute hat man WoW, Aion, AoC, War, Rift und Co.

VOn daher muss man abwarten, was aus Rift wird.


----------



## Ironpain (25. März 2011)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sechs Jahre WoW gegen ein paar Stündchen in Rift = 22 Level, gegenüberzustellen ist irgendwie ...
> 
> 
> Ich finde diese "WoW ist veraltet" oder "WoW ist doch (heute) der letzte Ro..." Kommentare immer sehr erheiternd. Ich bin immer sehr gespannt, wie Leute die sowas schreiben in sechs Monaten, einem Jahr, dann über ihren neuen Liebling urteilen würden - geschweige denn in sechs Jahren!




Ich glaube ich habe nicht geschrieben das WoW der letzte Ro... ist, aber dennoch darf bemerkt werden - das WoW nach 6 Jahren veraltet ist, ich habe diese Spiel geliebt, gern gespielt und auch gehasst - aber so ist da nun eben.

Auch die Gegenüberstellung ist in Ordnung - hab mit Cata nochmal einen Twink erstellt - Neue Gebiete, Neue Quests - Ruckzuck war ich 40 und dann, war die Luft raus, trotz neuem Aufguss - diese Zwei Dinge kann ich gegenüberstellen und somit macht die neue Welt in Rift mehr Spaß, als die neugenerierte von Catalysm.

Keiner will euch euer WoW wegnehmen, ich bin der letzte der dieses Spiel schlecht machen würde - aber mir kommt es machmal echt so vor, das WoW Spieler Angst davor haben, das etwas neues auf den Markt kommt und alle von WoW weggehen. Nein! solange Server nicht zusammengelegt werden und abnehmen muß man sich um WoW keine Sorgen machen, denn das wären die erste Zeichen für Mitglieder Schwund.


----------



## Deathmaul (25. März 2011)

Ich lass mich mal überraschen, der Patch von RIFT ist gleich fertig geladen und dann freu ich mich mal auf ein neues Spiel (Nach 5 Jahren WoW)


----------



## Ironpain (25. März 2011)

Deathmaul schrieb:


> Ich lass mich mal überraschen, der Patch von RIFT ist gleich fertig geladen und dann freu ich mich mal auf ein neues Spiel (Nach 5 Jahren WoW)



Dann lass es mal auf dich wirken und schreibe deine Eindrücke hier rein, um mal wieder aufs Topic zurückzukommen :-)


----------



## Deathmaul (25. März 2011)

Wird erledigt  Bin ja schon heiss durch die ganzen Videos die ich gesehen habe


----------



## Spiritogre (25. März 2011)

Ironpain schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich habe nicht geschrieben das WoW der letzte Ro... ist, aber dennoch darf bemerkt werden - das WoW nach 6 Jahren veraltet ist, ich habe diese Spiel geliebt, gern gespielt und auch gehasst - aber so ist da nun eben.


Sorry, das war auch eher allgemein gemeint. 



> Auch die Gegenüberstellung ist in Ordnung - hab mit Cata nochmal einen Twink erstellt - Neue Gebiete, Neue Quests - Ruckzuck war ich 40 und dann, war die Luft raus, trotz neuem Aufguss - diese Zwei Dinge kann ich gegenüberstellen und somit macht die neue Welt in Rift mehr Spaß, als die neugenerierte von Catalysm.


Es bleibt halt das gleiche Spiel, klar ist da ein neues Spiel, insbesondere wenn es so gut gemacht ist wie Rift, zumindest zunächst mal interessanter.



> Keiner will euch euer WoW wegnehmen, ich bin der letzte der dieses Spiel schlecht machen würde - aber mir kommt es machmal echt so vor, das WoW Spieler Angst davor haben, das etwas neues auf den Markt kommt und alle von WoW weggehen. Nein! solange Server nicht zusammengelegt werden und abnehmen muß man sich um WoW keine Sorgen machen, denn das wären die erste Zeichen für Mitglieder Schwund.


Ich spiele gar kein WoW. Sicher, ich habe es ab 2006 einige Male immer mal für ein paar Monate gezockt. Aber länger als drei Monate am Stück eigentlich nie, weil ich dann auch immer erst mal genug hatte. Mein letzter Besuch ist jedenfalls auch schon weit über ein Jahr her. Peinlicherweise ist mein höchster Char Level 73 (Cataclysm besitze ich nicht) dann gibt es noch ein paar Twinks in den 50ern und 60ern und ein paar kleine. Ich bin halt wie gesagt nicht so die Stats- und Item-Hure sondern konzentriere mich aufs Rollenspiel und das Erforschen. Dies gesagt, habe ich, weil ich nach der Rift Beta Lust auf MMORPG hatte, meinen alten Age of Conan Account reaktiviert. Nach der Engine-Umstellung jetzt wirklich ein tolles und vor allem _ANDERES_ Erlebnis als die "Standard-MMOs". Ich spiele eben einzig(!) kein Rift, weil es mir zu sehr an WoW angelehnt ist. Und wenn ich dann höre, wie schnell die Leute auf 50 waren und das dann wieder nur Raids anstehen, okay, wer's mag, ist halt einfach nicht mein(!) Ding.


----------



## Klos1 (25. März 2011)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Ich finde Rift sehr genial.
> Die gesammte Atmosphere in dem Spiel hat mich voll in ihren Bann gezogen.
> 
> Ich habe vorher Aion gespielt und ich finde die Quests von Rift deutlich einfallsreicher und abwechslungsreicher als die von Aion.
> ...



Dann müssen die Quests in Aion aber schon verdammt schlecht gewesen sein, denn eine wirklich einfallsreiche Quest hatte ich in Rift bisher noch nicht. Ich sehe sogar die Einfallslosigkeit der Quests bislang als einen der größten Schwachpunkte in Rift an. Das kann Blizzard inzwischen um einiges besser. Aber gut, in Aion hatte ich bis Level 40 questmäßig auch nur Müll gesehen, falls man den überhaupt eine zu erledigen hatte. Das war Anfangs ja das größte Problem in Aion. Wenn man von völlig überzogenen stinklangweiligen Wiederholungsquests mal absieht, dann war da nicht viel.


----------



## Rotel (25. März 2011)

Das mit dem "so schnell 50" ist doch Firlefanz. Mag sein, dass jemand der pro Tag zweistellige Playtimes hat bald mal 50 ist. Ich selbst spiele jetzt meinen "Main" *g* (der auch der einzige ist) seit Relase und bin noch nicht mal Level 35. 
Warum? Weil ich Questtexte lese, Artefakte suche, Grenzsteine besuche, Berufe skille, Inis auch mal durchgehe um Freunden zu helfen ohne EXP-gain usw. 

Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass wenn man "gesittet" spielt auch nicht SO schnell aufm Maxlevel ist. Die Challange zu den Wanabe-Pros zu gehören, welche möglichst serverfirst Maxlev sein wollen gibts doch bei jedem MMO. Bei Rift gibt es, wenn man genauer hinschaut, genauso viel zu entdecken und zu erkunden. Aber man muss sich Zeit dafür nehmen und nicht wie ein Obergestörter durchrushen.

Was das "Altbekannte" angeht, so ist es halt nun mal so. Wen einem DAS stört, sind 99% aller MMO's ganzeinheitlich die falsche Wahl.


----------



## Churchak (25. März 2011)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> In RIFT sind die Spieler, wie ich merke sowieso meist Relativ Ruhig.
> 
> Auch bei uns auf Immerwacht, wird eher selten was Geschrieben.Aber wehe ich suche im 50er Chat Kanal nach XY für Eine Expert Instanz, da melden sich 30 Leute, überwiegend DD's :>
> 
> Auch in den Kriegsfronten wird selten Gesprochen, und das obwohl dort natürlich welche Sind.Ist eben ganz anders wie in WoW, ka woher das kommt (:



Ist doch meist so,das wenn die Leute zu tun haben,sie weniger im Chat spamen.Das schaukelt sich erst hoch wenn sich die Dödelsäcke im Spiel langweilen weil sie nix intressantes für sich mehr zu tun haben aber im RL ihnen auch nix besseres einfällt um Zeit tot zu schlagen. 



Thoraxos schrieb:


> häh? aber das sind punkte in denen es doch bei online-rollenspiele geht. ist ja wie shooterspiele ohne waffen.



puh soweit ist es schon gekommen. :/ 
Ich war damals (und bin es zum teil immer noch) von den MMOs so begeistert weil es ne prima Sache war/ist zusammen mit Leuten aus de rganzen Welt (naja heutzutage meist Deutschsprachigem Raum) Abenteuer zu erleben und sich wärend der Monster hats nett unterhalten und mit einander Spass haben zu können.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich, sich darüber aufzuregen wenn zwei gegeneinander spielende Gruppen sich im Chat gegenseitig beschimpfen kommt mir jetzt aber arg aufgesetzt vor. Man kann das auch als "Demotivationsversuch" des Gegners abtun.
> Und ich frage mich, wer beim PvP die Zeit hat den Chat zu lesen?



Ich stelles mir ehrlich gesagt den Chat extrem grusslig vor in dem sich 2 Fraktionen die gegeneinander PvP betreiben können mit einander chaten können (zumindest wenn das ganze nicht moderiert wird) aus dem einfachen grund das es inzwichen viel zu viele kaputte Leute in den MMOs gibt die keinerlei verbale Hemmungen mehr zu kennen scheinen und wenn sie gerade im PvP aufs Maul bekommen gern dazu neigen mal so richtig frei zudrehn.


----------



## ink0gnito (25. März 2011)

"Ich stelles mir ehrlich gesagt den Chat extrem grusslig vor in dem sich 2 Fraktionen die gegeneinander PvP betreiben können mit einander chaten können (zumindest wenn das ganze nicht moderiert wird) aus dem einfachen grund das es inzwichen viel zu viele kaputte Leute in den MMOs gibt die keinerlei verbale Hemmungen mehr zu kennen scheinen und wenn sie gerade im PvP aufs Maul bekommen gern dazu neigen mal so richtig frei zudrehn."




Ist ja nur über den /S.

/w't oder ähnliches kann man ja, von der Gegnerischen Fraktion ohnehin nicht.Also ich sehs total Gelassen, find ich sogar ziemlich Cool =D


----------



## Arthemis (26. März 2011)

*Also ich wollte auch mal was zu dem Spiel schreiben.

Ich spiele MMORPG´s seid Anarchy Online ,also um die 2001 rum.

Danach habe ich so ziemlich alles getestet.
Vom Lineage 2 über Everquest 2,DAoC,City of Heroes,Guild Wars,Age of Conan,Runes of Magic,Aion....usw

Und natürlich seid der Beta konstant WoW.

Irgendwie habe ich eigentlich nie wirklich Ersatz gefunden,denn auch wenn einige Spiele gute Ansätze hatten,bin ich immer wieder zurück zu WoW.

Ich war bei Aion sehr optimistisch und so richtig heiß und habe 2 Jahre lang vor Release den Start herbeigesehnt.

Als ich Aion dann länger gespielt habe ,war die Euphorie dann doch irgendwie schnell weg,womit ich niemals gerechnet hätte.

Rift habe ich eigentlich gar nicht so stark eingeschätzt,und bin so geflasht weil es eigentlich das ist was ICH persönlich seid Jahren suche.

-ein frisches MMO mit schöner Grafik wie Aion

-vielen Spezialisierungsmöglichkeiten wie Everquest 2

-und ständig bewegender Welt wie Warhammer

Das Spiel ist richtig gut und der Hammer !

Klar gibt es wie überall Sachen die es sicherlich auch noch verbessern gibt,aber das Gesamtbild ist schon richtig genial!!!

Also Hut ab,und ich hoffe das das Spiel auch noch sehr viele andere Rollenspiel Fans für sich entdecken,und Rift eine lange und tolle Zukunft hat.

Gibt es eigentlich schon Zahlen über das Spiel,also Abozahlen?


*


----------



## La Saint (28. März 2011)

Churchak schrieb:


> Ich stelles mir ehrlich gesagt den Chat extrem grusslig vor in dem sich 2 Fraktionen die gegeneinander PvP betreiben können mit einander chaten können (zumindest wenn das ganze nicht moderiert wird) aus dem einfachen grund das es inzwichen viel zu viele kaputte Leute in den MMOs gibt die keinerlei verbale Hemmungen mehr zu kennen scheinen und wenn sie gerade im PvP aufs Maul bekommen gern dazu neigen mal so richtig frei zudrehn.


Genau das Gleiche habe ich auch gedacht. Tatsächlich sieht es aber in der Praxis ganz anders aus. Keine "Deine Mudda .."-Sprüche noch sonst irgendwelche Beleidigungen. In 99% der Fälle nehmen die Leute es schweigend hin, wenn sie umgehauen werden. Inzwischen habe ich auch eine Idee woran das liegt ^^.

Gestern abend im tiefsten Feindesland. Ich gehe mit meinem lvl40-Kleriker einem meiner Hobbys nach, nämlich dem Aufdecken der Map. Zu Fuß und in aller Gemütlichkeit. Irgendwann werde ich von einem feindlich lvl29 Char entdeckt. Er schleicht hinter mir her, unschlüssig was er tun soll, während ich so tue, als hätte ich ihn nicht bemerkt. Anscheinend hat er sich dann an das Motto "Rot ist Tot" erinnert und stürzt sich von hinten auf mich. 

Natürlich macht er keinen nennenswerten Schaden. Ich drehe mich also ohne Gegenwehr um und schreibe im Chat lakonisch "Laß es lieber ^^". Man hat die Kinnlade quasi herunterfallen gehört. Er hörte sofort mit dem Angriff auf und schrieb dann zurück "Ich wußte garnicht, das man hier miteinander reden kann".

Genau das dürfte momentan der Grund sein, warum nicht geflamed wird. Die Leute wissen (noch) nicht, das sie es können. Der andere Char war schon Level 29, dürfte daher auch schon die eine oder andere PvP-Begegnung hinter sich haben, trotzdem hatte er keine Ahnung, das es bei Rift keine Sprachbarriere gibt. Die WoWler haben diese Sprachbarriere so verinnerlicht, das sie sie bei Rift einfach voraussetzen ^^.

Nun ja, das wird sich bald ändern. Und dann werden wir auch zu hören kriegen, was unsere Mudda alles hat und kann.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Mikehoof (28. März 2011)

Ich habe bisher nur 2 x was von Skeptikern gelesen 

"Das ist jetzt aber arm von euch" 
Da geb es halt nach dem besiegen eines Invasionsbosses eine Streitigkeiten, die sich schnell ausdehnte :-) Kann passieren und es gab trotzdem keine bösen Sprüche.

Gestern dann

"Laß dich looten ich bin Pleite"
Nach einem PVP Event, welches wir verloren haben und dann am Friedhof kurz gefarmt wurden.

Ich habe kurz gegrübelt und mich gefragt ob man wirklich was fürs looten eines Gegners bekommt? :-)


----------



## The Dude (28. März 2011)

Kurz mein Eindruck:

Das Spiel macht mir ne Menge Spaß und ist das was ich persönlich schon bei Warhammer, Aion und AoC gesucht habe: Ein schönes Zweitsystem neben WoW, vor allem in Zeiten in denen es Blizzard endlich geschafft hat, das Spiel nicht mehr zu einem 7 Abende die Woche Hamsterrad werden zu lassen.

Ich queste atm viel und mit Freude in Rift (bzw. betreibe auch PvP, womit man mich bei WoW immer jagen konnte) und logge mich 3 x die Woche zum Raiden bei WoW ein.

Also wenn man die 2 x 15 EUR im Monat investieren mag, dann ergänzen sich beide Systeme wirklich schön und können prima nebeneinander existieren imho.


----------



## Parasîte1 (28. März 2011)

Ich kann verstehen dass viele Leute von Aion enttäuscht waren weil dort das leveln eher eine Mühe als ein Spass war. Ich habe Aion auch bis lvl 50 und Dark Poeta gefarmt, und muss aber gestehen dass die Inis in Aion spass gemacht haben wenn man eine Gruppe hatte mit der man sich verabreden konnte.

Leveln über gemeinsame Ini-Runs war spassig.. Aber nun zu RIFT.

Ich finde RIFT hat einiges an witzigen Quests zu bieten, man muss nur mal die Questtexte lesen und nicht nur einfach annehmen und auf den Quest Tracker schauen.

Vor einigen Tagen kurz bevor ich Level 50 erreichte habe ich zum Beispiel eine Quest (VORSICHT SPOILER!!) in Schimmersand angenommen wo ich in eine Höhle musste, dort überfallen wurde und in der Folgequest durfte ich meine Niere wieder zurückholen.. xD

Mein erster Kommentar vor dem Monitor war da nur ein lautes CHAAAARLIIIIEEEE! CANDY MOUNTAIN CHARLIEEEEE!!! und meine Freundin fing auch darüber an zu lachen als ich ihr erklärte was passiert ist.

Gebt euch einfach das Spiel mit etwas Ruhe und Geduld. Wer schnell auf 50 rushed und sich nicht das ganze Spiel gibt ist meiner Meinung nach selber schuld  Ich bin zwar auch schon 50 aber ich fand es nicht mühsehlich oder eintönig.

RIFT ist eine Alternative die ich nach Cataclysm gesucht und gefunden habe.. Vielleicht komme ich zurück zu WoW, vielleicht nicht. Aber solange RIFT mir Spass macht brauche ich mich doch nicht darüber zu schämen. Ob WoW besser ist? Kann sein, das bedeutet nicht dass RIFT schlecht ist und ich es nicht spielen darf.

Ein paar Leute sollten mal von diesem "Ich bin WoW dein MMO, du darfst keine anderen Spiele neben mir haben" Gepredige ablassen.
Weil ich darf RIFT spielen und ich mach es, weil ich es kann! xD


----------

